# Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning...



## mutigratgeber (Apr 2, 2006)

I am curious if everyone has had as tough I time as I have had with terrible customer/technical service after the sale...


----------



## mutigratgeber (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (ratgeberin)*

I bought an ECU program, I just wanted my throttle lag removed and it was. However now I have my engine stumbling to a stop when I turn it off, hesitation at part throttle and they won't return my emails and are never available on the phone. Service before the sale was great... now that the sale is complete I guess I am screwed.


----------



## mutigratgeber (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (ratgeberin)*

I did finally speak with a Kyle who said he was going to take the ECU back and see what was wrong with it. Guess my car will be down for a while...I hope UPS isn't that slow. At least I have a response and he seemed helpfull. It sounds like they are really short staffed.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (ratgeberin)*

You are not the first to have problems with EIPs software. Their hardware is very well made, but they seem to need to work on the software development. Hopefully they will take care of this for you.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
















I hear ya.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey... It's running like a champ now. FMStuning>EIPtuning.


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

FMSTuning?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

eip blows


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

^^play nice now.....


----------



## tanda (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

FMS=Flite Motor Sports










_Modified by tanda at 2:07 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (tanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tanda* »_FMS=Flite Motor Sports









_Modified by tanda at 2:07 PM 5-27-2006_

what do we have for him johny!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*











_Modified by mjille at 11:10 AM 5-30-2006_


----------



## 1turbo8 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (mjille)*

Great expericence with EIP... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

That makes two that I've heard of then....ever.


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

.
_Modified by mjille at 10:55 AM 5-30-2006_


_Modified by mjille at 11:10 AM 5-30-2006_


----------



## iTapAss (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_That makes two that I've heard of then....ever.

was the first that "Turbo Lou" guy ?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (iTapAss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iTapAss* »_
was the first that "Turbo Lou" guy ?









PL2950 or something like that.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (Flite)*

took them around 8 months to get me my kit and sent wrong parts


----------



## derkraut (Aug 8, 2006)

Im having a horrible time with EIP's customer service.....Ill NEVER order from them again...


----------



## iTapAss (May 22, 2006)

Bad Ones.


----------



## AzradoVr666 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (iTapAss)*

engines in peices


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

They still in business?


----------



## phantomgti24v (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

I had my ecu done and I do not feel I have any issues. If you look at their dyno chart for the 24v chip you can kinda see where it hits that blip. When I turn off my car I sometimes feel it does not turn off as cleanly but I'm not sure what it did prior to this. I paid $200 and I feel it was an improvement but I guess the others prob have better programs. In my case I got what I paid for and was satisfied.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (phantomgti24v)*

Damn, it's a shame, one company that specializes in VRt's and they f***k it up...if they were any good I would've have my turbo by now...wouldn't have to order piece by piece.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Damn, it's a shame, one company that specializes in VRt's and they f***k it up...if they were any good I would've have my turbo by now...wouldn't have to order piece by piece.

You would think they would get their act together by now with the customer service. They have quality hard parts that I have ordered from them which I would do it all over again. They are actually one company I did not have any mishaps with yet regarding parts not being compatible. Only thing that bugged me was the wait time on my exhaust. I was promised 4 weeks max and that time was doubled, the customer service was "ok"....quality piece though.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i am just not getting done with an 8 and a half month ordeal with eip.
i had a huge order with them and i got nothing for 8 months not even a list of what was made and what wasnt.
i have no faith in eip and do not trust them at all 
i have complete emails and phone records that i will be posting on here to show how many times i called and tryed to get in contact with them. and they never called back. in the entire time i have delt with them they called me once.
my thought are eip is a good company but they cant live up to what they promise. if its instock at the store or they dont make it you have a good chance of getting what u want but other than that i have no faith. 
sry to trash but i have been roaly screwed by them i canceled the order because they could come through 100%. they siad they have most of the stuff ready ???? so im suposto tear apart my car and stat working with some of the stuff and trust that the rest will be there in time for me to finish my build ??? how am i suposto beleive that when its taken 8 and a half months to even tell me some stuff is ready when origanly they said it would take 3 to 4 months ???and now since i canceled they said that they will keep 20% and the rest is store credit. so how am i now with a dead line to build my car. im suposto order more parts from them and have the same thing happen.
im in school now for automotive so i figuered that i would use the 3 months that we spend on learning about engines to build a nice vrt and get to know the vr6 inside and out. but now i have to project and am stuck with a week to decide what parts i need to build. 
i guess im just an other person to get yanked around.
note: i am in now way atacking kyle. he did what he could do and it is completely not his fault. he did what he could. but in the end hes just the messanger, he isnt in the back making parts or any where els. he did what he could.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

i hear ya i ordered my stuff from them 10 months ago and just go everything last week. i did get my block bored to a 2.9l and low compression pistons, but it shouldn't take that long. They were supposed to sleeve the 3rd cylinder but they forgot but still charged me for it. after this im not dealing with them again they get my http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif worst customer service ever wont return phone calls and more then once they have yelled at me over the phone telling me not to call them anymore to see the status on my parts!! they need to get a whole new group of people to answer the phones. worst company i think. well see how the car comes together if its not right im gonna go crazy







i just dont see if i drop that much money in parts from them they should take care of me. once they get your money they dont care bout you anymore is how i sum up how i was treated. I have turned to companies like NGP (Best company ever!!! helped me find valves for my car and got me awesome price on them. They melt at 2400 degrees F. sweet valves great company.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Autotech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and techtonics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to help me with anything in the future, great customer service and help me to the end.Thats what i weant when i drop that much money in a company. they put a







on my face


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

Run. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Run. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*

You guys must have had some issues. I ordered my kit back in Feb, Got it less than 2 weeks later.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

Well, i'm sure they make 1 or 2 kits a year. Congrats on being one of the lucky ones i guess...


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (blankster83)*

The funny thing is, when I called and questioned about their kit, they said it would be at least 2 months. When I called to order, they said 2 weeks. It was just after a week when I received it. I was impressed.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

what stuff did all of you get done? or stage did you go up too?


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

Just the stage 1.
Dynoed at 326whp
I didnt have them install the kit, only because I didnt want to have my car out of commision for a week. At the time they were saying it would take a week to install the kit, now I think its like 2 or 3 days.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

tha hardest part was getting stage 3 done for me the tec 3 took the longest. im having my local vdub dealer build my car have a trusted friend doing it. im just hoping that block is bored right.


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

EIP doesnt have a stage 3 for the 24v
That would be some serious fun!


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

I kno im talking bout the 12v kits i know this is a forum for 24v but saw some other ppl have written in here so that i would share what happened to me


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a nasty sporadic misfire on my car and I asked EIP to reflash my car and make sure it wasn't the software. Not only did they reflash but when that didn't fix the problem they looked for a cause and then flashed it back to stock so that I can get the dealership to fix it under warranty. They spent about 2hrs on it on Saturday and didn't charge me a thing. 
Sure they have had problems but what company doesn't? Hell VW is one of the worst car makers in terms of reliability but we buy them still. EIP has never done me wrong and none of the people that I know have ever had a problem with them.


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Ive gone up to their shop a few times since I bought the kit, they usually treat me pretty good.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

My friend's turbo kit took 4 months (maybe more) to actually come in... Then they took an extra 2 days returning his ECU that he pre-payed almost $100.00 for next day shipping after instructing EIP to have it chipped and sent the same day... Eip said they would.
*It was important* - and a day late and a dollar short they said, "ohp - it got by us"








I WILL say his EIP hardware came in looking great - but honestly - who's hardware isn't good in the VW F/I Industry? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ricardo12 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I bought their exhaust for my R and have read horror story after horror story about them on line about waiting countless numbers of months for parts and such and there was no way in hell I was going to be one of them.
It was worth it to spend the money to fly out there in person and pick up the exhaust and spend the weekend in D.C being a tourist rather then the heartache of no returned calls and b.s excuses. It shocks me that they have been in business this long and have supposedly changed staff because of these problems in the past and are still having them.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

^^^^ i agree today i called to get my new boost controller after i sent the old one back and they told me they never got it, i would have to buy another instead of switching it out. i smacked the tracking in their face (Delivered yesterday) and they were like o ya i remember getting it in here. i dont trust them anymore at all with anything.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

My gf and I both got our cars chipped by them and have 0 problems. I had more problems with AWE's customer service than EIP's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_They are crooks and I urge everyone to take their business to a quality/reputable tuner that has earned respect in the Industry. As a Baltimore native, i have heard all too many stories (all based on facts, not rumors) of them completely screwing people and not doing much to help after the fact. I was one of them at one point. The owner rich needs to go get some books on business ethics.

Oh, lookie who it is back in effect... Yes I expected to see a post from you but I believe that it was supposed to be a bit different...
Remember when you tried to clown us for a "faulty product" then were proved wrong... Did you not say that you would make a post pertaining to you being wrong... Ahhh and to think, I claim to be proud to be from Baltimore








-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Oh, lookie who it is back in effect... Yes I expected to see a post from you but I believe that it was supposed to be a bit different...
Remember when you tried to clown us for a "faulty product" then were proved wrong... Did you not say that you would make a post pertaining to you being wrong... Ahhh and to think, I claim to be proud to be from Baltimore








-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Kyle doesn't mess around. He was very polite to me and my girlfriend and even remembered us at Waterfest. Great guy!
I love how people bash companies and then don't give the whole story.


----------



## ShustR32 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*

I can't speak to their software, but the short shift kit w/ side to side reduction I had on my 24v sucked! They certainly seem to have one of the worst reps I know of on this site...


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*

i have given the whole story on my problem with them. they were awful to me


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (JShus10255)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JShus10255* »_I can't speak to their software, but the short shift kit w/ side to side reduction I had on my 24v sucked! They certainly seem to have one of the worst reps I know of on this site...

All short shifters suck lol


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*

kyle....the way you turn around put the blame on a paying customer doesnt make you rep. look any better.......i was a paying customer one time and there was parts i pay'd for that were never installed....i had other issues also but i wont get into that......the short and long is this kyle you know that its almost impossible to win a lawsuite when out of state.....why do you guys think all the MD customers dont have problems??? because its very easy to walk into any lawyers officer and sew instate.....out of state is thousand of dollars wasted that you will never get back.....Eip knows this and takes full advantage........they will ripp this post down more then likely and bann my acount when rich see's this other refunding me money for parts never installed.....i have reciepts of what was installed and a write up from another reputable company showing pictures of stock parts never replaced......got any snug comments for this one kyle? after years of saying you "fixed" my problem????? if you wanna hear real eip horror send me PM people somtimes dont even think a company could do what they did....but i got reciepts and pictures







like i said if you wanna talk kyle and i can explain who i am and if you willing to cut a check for what i'm owed this wont happen anymore...but untill then keep having the mods bann me i guess









also for these i got chipped and no problems story......ummm i hope you didnt have problems because i could train a chimp to flash software......that's like saying "Eips customer service rocks i got them to move there fingers and talk to me"
_Modified by Corradokcid at 11:49 AM 12-5-2006_


_Modified by Corradokcid at 11:54 AM 12-5-2006_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Kyle the company you work for is a joke and everypne in Baltimore Knows it. I cant believe you say I tried to "clown" EIP. The product I got was a peice of crap. That is what the BBB is there for!, to get crap companies to own up to their mistakes when they are wrong. Everyone on the tex knows what really went down...but I guess you are in denial. Just so YOU know , I think You did a decent job on the customer service end. 
-I love how you come on hear trying to make it look like I'm bashing EIP for NO reason. That is insane. You honestly think I would bash EIP for the fun of it? Maybe its because I have had a legit problem with their products and customer service. I mean come on its not like I'm a single person complaining here







.
PS- happy hollidays and GO RAVENS!!!


_Modified by bluegrape at 11:15 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

No clue who you are or why you would bash EIP but it is absurd and if you were interested in us helping you my email is open for all to access at anytime as well as our phone lines. 
We pride ourselves on the quality of our work and the quality of our products...few can come close world-wide. We sell to over 35 different countries and have distributors all around the world. 
We have had record years in 2004, 2005 and 2006, we are not a "local company" but we treat those in our area with respect and if you need our help we are here. Also since you mentioned the BBB, we have a stellar reputation with them due to our willingness to always remain open and available to our customers and our efforts toward positive customers service. If you would like to discuss any issues, feel free to contact me at any time and I will do my best to help. All contact info is in my sig








-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 7:06 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

what you said is great and all....but the fact is it never really happens. Not for lu on the R32 forum (blown motor), and not for the other several dozen people I know who your company has screwed. I tried to get my issue resolved for over a month! but all i got was dishonest answers and shady business practices.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_what you said is great and all....but the fact is it never really happens. Not for lu on the R32 forum (blown motor), and not for the other several dozen people I know who your company has screwed. I tried to get my issue resolved for over a month! but all i got was dishonest answers and shady business practices.









Just to set things straight...
I have never offered help without full intent of providing it. I do not and cannot always provide every customer with what they need and when they need it...but I will always do my best to try to help our many customers. At times due to the large volume of business that we conduct time is our enemy but no dropping of the ball is intentional. 
You mention others...you simply don't know the facts as I probably don't either...I usually deal with only a few customers and usually only after an issue needs to be adderessed. But I always try to address them. 
We do not "screw" anyone...there is no malice by anyone in our business. We are honest and decent people...all of us. Our customer reps are so dedicated it pains them many times to see some of these posts as it directly attacks all of our continues and sincere efforts. 
I will again say, if you have something for me...please take the time to contact me and I will do my best to help resolve your issue or concern...this does not have to be hate...it could be a misunderstanding or a disagreement...both of which are reasonable and happen in business everyday...but a dialogue will certainly only help...I look forward to hearing from you. 
-Rich


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

you have IM. Lets see what EIP can do


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Perhaps I am still confused John... I just have to be missing something! You have an IM...








-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Rich has IM!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

waiting for a response will keep you guys posted!


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

yes EIP has also contacted me i will say Kyle is trying to help........i must say i was a paying customer almsot 4 years ago come jan....so i feel if they make things right......then maybe they are trying to clean up.....sooo we will see i will also keep you guys posted


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

that makes 2 of us! Lets wait and see what happens


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

bump...still waiting.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_bump...still waiting.









Actually I sent you another email today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FWIW: You are posting about your 12v manifold and not any 24v related items correct?
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 7:02 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## phantomgti24v (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (ratgeberin)*

I hate them. I had my ecu tuned and my car suffered som of the stumbling that others mentioned until it happened. My car shut off as i was driving and since it was in car started back up. It got worse to the point where my car was towed to the dealership because it wasn't running. It ended up being my ECU which I think was damaged by EIP, not necassarily by the program but possibly by a careless tech. I tried to recoup some lost funds but no calls back from them. I just gave up because I was afraid of a vindictive EIP calling VW. They suck. I shouldn't have cheaped out on the program. No more mods for me.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (phantomgti24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantomgti24v* »_I hate them. I had my ecu tuned and my car suffered som of the stumbling that others mentioned until it happened. My car shut off as i was driving and since it was in car started back up. It got worse to the point where my car was towed to the dealership because it wasn't running. It ended up being my ECU which I think was damaged by EIP, not necassarily by the program but possibly by a careless tech. I tried to recoup some lost funds but no calls back from them. I just gave up because I was afraid of a vindictive EIP calling VW. They suck. I shouldn't have cheaped out on the program. No more mods for me.









HAHAHA. This doesn't happen with software. If they messed something up, it would've been messed up when they did it. It's not like software only gets flashed and then just corupts itself after a while, it's either broke or it's not. I could see why they wouldn't return your money... it has nothing to do with their services.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
HAHAHA. This doesn't happen with software. If they messed something up, it would've been messed up when they did it. It's not like software only gets flashed and then just corupts itself after a while, it's either broke or it's not. I could see why they wouldn't return your money... it has nothing to do with their services.


_Quote, originally posted by *phantomgti24v* »_
It ended up being my ECU which I think was damaged by EIP, not necassarily by the program but possibly by a careless tech.



He said not the program but Eip may of damaged the ecu when they were installing the chip.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (turbogti03)*

Whelp I just ordered my Head Gasket Spacer from them. We'll see how this goes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have high hopes.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (MeiK)*

bump for no real answers







from eip


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (turbogti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti03* »_

He said not the program but Eip may of damaged the ecu when they were installing the chip.









How do you mess up installing a chip on an ECU you flash?







Kinda hard to do when you aren't opening up the ECU. If the program wasn't flashed right, the car wouldnt start/run properly from day 1. Not day 256. It just doesnt happen.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Whelp I just ordered my Head Gasket Spacer from them. We'll see how this goes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have high hopes.









My low compression head gasket from EIP was a nice piece of work and got here in less then 5 days. I ordered about the same time last year. Good Luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
How do you mess up installing a chip on an ECU you flash?







Kinda hard to do when you aren't opening up the ECU. If the program wasn't flashed right, the car wouldnt start/run properly from day 1. Not day 256. It just doesnt happen.

i duno on hi car but on my bros Jetta they replaced the chip with theirs not flashed it. so if they still do that then they could of weakened something when taking it out like a solder point or maybe didnt solder it correctly in the first place if they needed to.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (turbogti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti03* »_ 
i duno on hi car but on my bros Jetta they replaced the chip with theirs not flashed it. so if they still do that then they could of weakened something when taking it out like a solder point or maybe didnt solder it correctly in the first place if they needed to.









What year is your brothers car? What engine? Considering the EIP only flashes the 24v ECU, they couldn't possibly have weakened anything but the OBDII port


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (audomatik)*

my bros is a 01 Vr. i guess it could be different now since he got it. But how would you only flash it if your sending the Ecu to them to get chipped? that wouldnt touch your OBDII port down by the pedals/


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (turbogti03)*

01 vr is 12valve not 24valve. Im almost positive they wouldn't open it up and mess with it.
I don't think they have a hard chip for the 24v, and it would be 100x easier to plug it into a laptop and punch some keys


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (mp3mike05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mp3mike05* »_01 vr is 12valve not 24valve. Im almost positive they wouldn't open it up and mess with it.
I don't think they have a hard chip for the 24v, and it would be 100x easier to plug it into a laptop and punch some keys

Ya i kno its a 12v i just wouldnt think it would be that different from chipping a 24v ecu and a 12v ecu. i know other companies use to open it up and put their chip in it. i remember cause about a year ago at the vw dealer they were saying how a persons 20th had a actual chip in it from the company and didnt just flash it so i know its been done. I think autotech still does it. So if Eip did it then they could of broken something is all im saying.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (turbogti03)*

I know that EIP adds a chip into thier turbo programs and is not a flash. My guess would be that they do the same for NA ECU programs.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

The 24v ECU programming is done by "flashing" it. All they do is plug into the OBD-II port and push a couple keys on a computer. 
And the dealership looked at my car today and said that the ECU is bad and they will be getting me another. If you guys think that EIP is bad look at how bad alot of your local dealers are!! There are a couple ones in my area that have screwed people BAD!


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Something completely un-related (kinda) a dealer fried my GIAC-tuned ECU when adapting it to another car. AND THEN, didn't even help me out with AWE Tuning to get another file burned on to the new ECU.
GIAC used to have "chips" but as of X+ they require all upgrades/new software to be ECU flashes. I know some cars are chip only, MK3s, B5 A4s, and I believe even some earlier 1.8T cars.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_Something completely un-related (kinda) a dealer fried my GIAC-tuned ECU when adapting it to another car. AND THEN, didn't even help me out with AWE Tuning to get another file burned on to the new ECU.
GIAC used to have "chips" but as of X+ they require all upgrades/new software to be ECU flashes. I know some cars are chip only, MK3s, B5 A4s, and I believe even some earlier 1.8T cars.

I knew they use to have chips but didnt know that now they are just going to flashing the ecu







learn something new on here everyday. thanks for correcting me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phantomgti24v (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (turbogti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti03* »_

He said not the program but Eip may of damaged the ecu when they were installing the chip.









Thanks for actually reading my post before you responded unlike the previous guy. I think that when they took it my ecu from my car at Waterfest. They might have dropped it or something like that and with the driving and summer heat ,whatever it was that was weakened from their carelessness caused my ecu to die. An ecu doesn't typically just die and I had no issues for the 45k miles prior to the flash but low and behold, I get my car flashed and 6 weeks later my car is being towed to the dealer.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (phantomgti24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantomgti24v* »_
Thanks for actually reading my post before you responded unlike the previous guy. I think that when they took it my ecu from my car at Waterfest. They might have dropped it or something like that and with the driving and summer heat ,whatever it was that was weakened from their carelessness caused my ecu to die. An ecu doesn't typically just die and I had no issues for the 45k miles prior to the flash but low and behold, I get my car flashed and 6 weeks later my car is being towed to the dealer. 

ya thats what i dont understand here on the tex most people read the words but dont understand what you said














seems to happen a lot on here. i just think its weird that when u get it flashed something goes wrong.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

dont compare EIP with the dealership....they both charge way to much and neither know what there doing......my father was lead honda mechanic and his number one rule with any car was "never take it to a dealership" there like bodyshops they will replace anything they can to wrack a bill up...its how they make there money....it may be hard to understand but yeah dealerships are there to MAKE MONEY.........
and as for them screwing you guys......if you have aftermarket parts on you car you should know that you pretty much not gonna get anything from a dealer....i've seen totall mechanical failures on engines been blamed on aftermarket head units....you just gotta except the fait you chose.....if you wanna go fast VW isnt gonna cover what work "YOU" perform.....would you warrantee another companies work???? so before you make this a "STEALERSHIP" thread know that if your taking you car to a stealership you probably need more education on car's
sorry but i just hate when people get into flamnig on the dealership....we all gotta make our money just understand there role 




_Modified by Corradokcid at 11:16 AM 12-13-2006_


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (ratgeberin)*

just ordered a peliquin diff from them, head gasket, and clutch so far i havetn recieved anything but customer service was nice when i called them asking questions and they helped me out alot.. and i got alot of cash off for the discount being a vortexer!







so far i'm happy as hell form them


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

I was supposed to get a call by the 12th at the latest. Still waiting to hear from them. Rich you have e-mail.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (phantomgti24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantomgti24v* »_
Thanks for actually reading my post before you responded unlike the previous guy. I think that when they took it my ecu from my car at Waterfest. They might have dropped it or something like that and with the driving and summer heat ,whatever it was that was weakened from their carelessness caused my ecu to die. An ecu doesn't typically just die and I had no issues for the 45k miles prior to the flash but low and behold, I get my car flashed and 6 weeks later my car is being towed to the dealer. 

OK, so they dropped the ECU... do you have proof of this? And what does summer heat and driving have to do with weakening anything? What happens when cars are in wrecks? Do you have to replace every control module including the ECU because they've been banged around a lot harder than a "drop." You basically have no proof that EIP did anything wrong, yet you blame them for you bad ECU.
Like I said, the DEALER *FRIED* my ECU when adapting it to another car. That's doing nothing but running diagnostics on a ScanTool. Same thing could've happened. Your dealer is probably pointing the finger on anything aftermarket so they don't have to warranty it.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (eiprich)*

I'd get back with him rich or we can keep this thread on the top 10 for the next couple years


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

TOP 10!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Whelp I just ordered my Head Gasket Spacer from them. We'll see how this goes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have high hopes.









Shipped today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So as long as it's a good product - that's my " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif " for EIP!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (MeiK)*

Still waiting for a response to my email. I will keep you guys posted as I know many of you have expressed interest over IM.


----------



## cawslow (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_You are not the first to have problems with EIPs software. Their hardware is very well made, but they seem to need to work on the software development. Hopefully they will take care of this for you. 

This seems to be a common theme across all their products.
Streetwerkes uses APR, VF uses GIAC, HPA uses HGP, but EIP does everything all in house. I've asked Rich in the past about the qualifications of the software code writers, but for whatever reason he never replied.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

never called me back...theirs a shocker! Save your time and money people. Rich all those emails you sent me are worlthless without any action.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Shipped today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So as long as it's a good product - that's my " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif " for EIP!









Got it yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








That's at least one " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif " for EIP


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

minor hardwear stuff normally isn't an issue. It's an issue with softwear and major parts shipments. 
I even used to say that all their hardparts were good, but it was only their softwear that was bad...aweful...terrible...really bad....really really bad.
however, now that I'm back into Hondas I really take notice of EIP's shortcomings. There were far more shortcuts taken with the kit I had on my car than I noticed at first. I do think that they have OK products on an individual basis, but the turbo kits as a whole are NOT well thought out. To route vacuum lines on top of the exhaust manifold blows my mind. And for the money spent on their kit, I should have gotten stainless piping and T-bolt clamps. "Development costs" is a crock of schitt. The only think that should have really taken any time to develop is the softwear, and that wasn't developed. They get through life on the premise that people don't know how a turbo works. They're very simple. Anybody with a pipe bender can fab up a kit. They only parts of that kit that have to be developed particularly for a certain car are the charge pipes, the down pipe, and the manifold. EIP's a joke and they succeed as a business because VW people "know" less as a whole than other import people when it comes to performance. Now, I'm sorry to Kyle if he ends up being the one to respond to this. Kyle seems to me to be a great guy that got a job at a bad company. But the bottom line is that EIP makes a crap product. I'm not saying they shouldn't sell it, but they SHOULD sell it for about 2500 bucks and WITHOUT softwear.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

could not have said it any better myself. To me EIP is basically a sister company of Eastside. Same tactics/practices....just slightly better spoken! Any yes I feel for Kyle and the rest of the employees. seems as if they are constantly taking the hit for the lack of business ethics. If you are in the MD area and need *quality* work/products check out NGP or Blacksmith performance to name a few.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Eastside and EIP are no where in the same league! Dave used to work for EIP and ventured out on his own. There have been some VERY bad rumors about Eastside that are worse than ANYTHING that EIP has done. Flite is the first person I've ever heard of to bash EIP's quality. Any piece I've ever seen has great build quality. I've seen pieces that could've been better thought out, in my eyes, but my idea of better thought out might not work. 
NGP is a great shop, but do they have their own turbo set-up? I know of a couple great shops that do awesome work but they couldn't design a turbo set-up. I know one guy that could and has but says it's not worth the money.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

NGP is a awesome company for parts if they got into turbo kits they would be the best company out there in my eyes and how much they helped me with finidng parts to get my brothers jetta together.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Flite)*

like i've said 4 years ago i had work by them before me they had issues after me they had issues.......is this a company "cleaning" up there act....or cleaning out your wallet???yet we decide to keep feeding the pig


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

well know you can add me to your list. I have *first* hand experience with crappy EIP *hardware* to put it bluntly it does not work. I have been in the VW aftermarket industy for over 5 years and I can tell you that EIP and Eastside have LOTS in common.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

did they ever resolve your issue? they failed to resolve mine even though it was a easy fix. not surprised by the outcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*









haha, someone has had back luck with them obviously!


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

lol ....







Their clutches last about 16 hours as well ....Garbage.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_lol ....







Their clutches last about 16 hours as well ....Garbage. 

I'd beg to differ on that. I know of a couple of people running their clutches with over 20k on them.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

removed for Kyle


_Modified by bluegrape at 6:26 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

EDIT: HAPPY NEW YEAR!
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:35 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Come on Kyle no need for name calling.
"If someone has an issue with us, great! Bring it ito our attention and we will fix it! " 
-If this were true this thread would not exist!agreed? I find it hard to believe that people like to *slam* EIP for NO reason. Kyle you are a smart guy I'm sure you can figure it out.


_Modified by bluegrape at 6:19 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I apologize my post was not warranted. I'll remove it just for you kyle!


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (audomatik)*

Start begging. I think it started slipping before I hit the end of the driveway.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Start begging. I think it started slipping before I hit the end of the driveway. 

Maybe you should've had someone qualified to install it


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_
Maybe you should've had someone qualified to install it









Having done dozens of clutch jobs on various vehicles I feel quite qualified, Incidently HPA did the first and it didn't even make it off the hoist it was designed that poorly (eip's product). If you knew the headache their product had caused me, not to mention time and money you might think differently. But by all means carry on talking about a subect you obviously know nothing about ....


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_
Having done dozens of clutch jobs on various vehicles I feel quite qualified, Incidently HPA did the first and it didn't even make it off the hoist it was designed that poorly (eip's product). If you knew the headache their product had caused me, not to mention time and money you might think differently. But by all means carry on talking about a subect you obviously know nothing about .... 

Apparently sarcasm doesn't work well over the internet, hence the


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (audomatik)*

Guess my Sarcasam detector is off. It's a touchy subject. I spent so much money on my car, with HPA and things went so smooth .... then I decide to try and save a few bucks on a clutch and this has haunted me for 2 years. My car has only been down a total of 6 months due to eip's product. I tryed to play nice and be patient but now Im out a lot of money and time. I could give a **** about the $ but my time I cant replace.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

bump


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_like i've said 4 years ago i had work by them before me they had issues after me they had issues.......is this a company "cleaning" up there act....or cleaning out your wallet???yet we decide to keep feeding the pig


----------



## NDJ (Jan 24, 2007)

I am new to the site. I am also an Idiot. I went to the local VW dealership and told them my intentions for the R32 I just bought and the mechanic all but slapped me. I have deleted my post and offer my sincere apologies for doubting your experiences. Good Luck


_Modified by NDJ at 7:59 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

dont plan on haveing your car back for at least a year but dont take my word for it. it took them a year to just sne dme the turbo kit.


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

I bought their Stage 1 figuring it would save me a bunch of time fabbing everything up. I kinda like driving my car,weird huh?? I ordered it and paid with my card. It showed up 6 weeks later incomplete. I had a local shop do the install so I let them play phone tag with the "customer service" guy. That took another 6 weeks...Oh yeah and my car was torn apart. I was so bummed that a company with halfway decent product would blow it on the service end. I went to get pistons after a small incident broke some ringlands(AZ is one hot SOB,not very turbo friendly inthe summer). They said it would take 2 months to get them from their supplier. I like their product but I have yet to experience this customer service stuff they say they have.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

Seems like a consistant theme these days.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
service http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i had ordered a head and an intake mani from them and also a crank.
the crank was junk needed to be cut under sized but was supposedly "Cranks are magnafluxed, stress relieved, balanced, cryo treated and polished"
it was junk and none of those proseaguers had been preformed on the crank. so i basically payed for a junk crank and they wanted me to send mine back?????









so i sent them there crank back and my head and my intake mani for the core charges. 
i told them the crank is junk and they said its fine. i work at a machine shop and the owners laughed and said that they couldn't pay them to use that crank. 
so now i await 1500 dollars worth of core charge refunds and still even after the 30 days period that they say they will refund the money has passed by about 3 weeks...... still no money. and they still owe me money for the **** crank they sent me. 

kyle has been trying but there is no way one man can make a business a success when there just so incompetent


----------



## daetelos (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

I am an ASE certified mechanic, and I know my way around vdubs and audis.
Back in may of 2005 I took my 1.8t motor to EIP and left it with them to bore/stroke with their 2.0 kit.
after a year and a half and relentless nagging, I finally got the motor back.
I brought the motor back to my shop -- yes I owned a shop; with real technicians and equipment and everything -- installed my motor, poured in about 4 quarts of Mobil 1 and watched the oil pool Scorsese-style around my feet.
I had never even cranked the starter.
On the very off-chance I had done something wrong during installation -- I shipped the car to an aquaintance who runs a British-Italian restoration shop to look at the work -- they found that the oil pan was improperly sealed because much of the assembly at EIP was done incorrectly. broken parts, sloppy work, etc.
I have had this fixed, and now the engine idles (barely; but that may not be EIPs fault) I have to hope that when I get my tuning finished that the crank/pistons don't fly through the block...
No recourse, no refunds, no warranty. [email protected] EIP. You are better off buying a lathe and CNC mill machine, getting a degree in engineering and doing the work yourself. It would be faster and cheaper.
As a post-script - APR is fantastic to work with...


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

Yup definatly heard some sketchy stuff about them. Their figures are impressive but their shop and service is not


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

So as you can see, they have a lot of happy and unhappy customers =/ what else is new with EVERY business on the internet?
would have been simpler to go with a poll because there's two sides to every story


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (JohnMartin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnMartin* »_Yup definatly heard some sketchy stuff about them. Their figures are impressive but their shop and service is not

Funny, I heard the same thing...although I have also heard that there is a lot of non-sense that needs to be weeded through on the internet








Our only real problem is our constant inability to meet the very high demand for our products. This sometimes causes customer service issue, but we usually offer enough positive support that folks are willing to be patient, sometimes they are not. 
We try to always do our best to take proper care of our customers, we usually do a great job, but we are certainly not perfect, although our products usually are very close








If there is anything we can do to help, give us a call (800) 784-8100, you will not be disappointed with our products and we have just made some new staffing changes to help resolve the customers service side of things as well, we are here to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

You guys need to give EIP and Rich a break man, sure some of their software or customer service might not be perfect, who is?
As for Rich...he still comes here and tries to help people, gives advise answers some question, whatever, you don't see much of the other tuners post here.
Every time I see their R32 on Youtube or anywhere else I get goosebumps, that thing is awesome, VR6T is hard to tune on a stock chip, if that's the issue, get a freaking Standalone.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Sometimes it's not a high demand Rich, It's the courtesy of a returned email or not being reffered back to another employee who it's beyond their control to actually help you. 


_Modified by darrenewest at 8:15 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## 24vveedubin (Feb 23, 2005)

I have had nothing but great service from EIP.
I purchased a LW flywheel and stage 1 clutch kit, Peloquin LSD and improved dog bone mount. the parts arrived quickly via UPS and i was able to use the VWVortex 10% discount.
here's something funny....i found a European Car mag from 1997. On the cover was this sweet looking Golf that had a 400hp VR6t. i open up the mag to the article to check it out, and it's got EIP Tuning all over it. there are even quotes from Rich!
when it comes time for my 24v VR6 to be turbo'd...it's going to be with EIP...but i'm only going with a stage 1, and they seem to have that kit dialed in.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i purchased 12 grand worth of products from them and got treated like **** over a year. had to threating leagal action to get my stuff.
promised phone calls ..... but nothing..... to all the people that say give them a chance, spend that kind of money and be treated like a window shopper and see how happy you are. 
im sure its nothing personal and im sure that if i lived in the same town it would have been better but i dont. there good guys there but it seems like every one is running there own game instead of all together 
and the secersicy is bull ****. need to replace a pistion ...... you cant just call up ross because eip scrapes off the serial number. bend a valve in one of there heads and need to replace it. have to go through eip instead of going directly to the manufacter of the part and acuatly getting decent customer service.

rich if you have any objections to my coments call me and we will talk but after speanding the money and being treated the way i did, i would certanily not recomend eip to anyone. 
if you would like to change my mind or try and explain please please dont hesitate to call, i am more than willing to hear you out but i want my chance to.

as i always say..... eip products good, service bad 

NOTE: kyle was my rep and he tryed his best, good guy but it seems like the problem goes much deeper into the company and theres only so much one dude can do, and he tryed his best, but one dude cant run a company










_Modified by shortshiften at 10:05 AM 2-15-2007_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (eiprich)*

rich your a crook and talk like a used car salesman...you call us getting ripped of by your company nonsense???? you truly amaze me by insulting ex customers like that you bussiness ethic is terrible
yea rich i come on here to make your life miserable cause its fun???? you gotta be out of your mind man i hate having to respond to every eip post i see but 4 years ago when you ripped me off like many others i told you i would be relentless sooo here we are years later and your still claiming you "help"......i've even spoke with distributers of your product that hate dealing with you guys.....terrible terrible but hell you'll probably come back with i was never a paying customer or the famious "we're doing our best to help" 
and by the way like short above i spent over 8grand cash with them....and they even insulted my step father who's a british sports car expert saying he didnt know anything about cars







meanwhile the guy works on collectable cars that are worth over 100k 



_Modified by Corradokcid at 6:11 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## VR6 24v (Dec 21, 2006)

Intersting Thread, I have just recently bought my 03 GLI (first VW at that) and noticed that the 24v VR6 community seems realitively small in the Mk 4 world. The VR6T group even smaller still.............with this many negative experiences with EIP, I am extremely wary of doing any kind of business with them. Thanks to those who posted in this Thread, both positively and negatively as it helps newcomers like myself make more informed decisions on what vendors / tuners to go with.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 24v)*

i was the same way 4 years ago man but i still went ahead and had the work done even tho many of my buddies thought i was nuts....i was doing a auto to manual swap in my corrado and i thought they could source everything i needed easier and do a cleaner install then myself.....boy was i wrong.....at the price EIP charges for labor it should come with a free BJ not look like its thrown together....
i wish years ago there was more EIP horror story threads like this but back in the day they had such a tight grip on the vortex as a sponsor they'd have a post ripped down within minutes.....awsome bussiness eithic right there


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

its a conspiracy


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

i'm gonna start the engines in pieces window sticker group buy








eip and there watergate scandals.....


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_...i wish years ago there was more EIP horror story threads like this but back in the day they had such a tight grip on the vortex as a sponsor they'd have a post ripped down within minutes.....awsome bussiness eithic right there

It has been relatively humorous to watch you go on and on with your trolling rants...it makes you look pretty buffoonish but that is your choice...but now you look really stupid...4 years ago were were not even member of VWVortex...we didn't read or post here back then








Perhaps it's time for you to move along now...your feelings have been noted...take care, buh-bye now.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_All short shifters suck lol

Agreeded


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (eiprich)*

here you go again rich......want me to post my reciept???? make you look real good??? you had 3 of my names banned as i recall....plus i moved from NJ to AZ sooo if you investigated a little more you'd understand......i said it before i'll say it again "do you want people that treat ex paying customers like totall crap and mock them??"
didnt think soo rich i'll give you my number if you wanna mouth off on here i got enough money to fly back to your shop then mouth off to me in person and see what happens......but keep this professionall otherwise your mocking tactics dont work just amazes me a man at your age would talk like that on the internet....well it doesnt amaze me actually because you have little mans syndrome
other tuners on the text send me PM's thanking me for bashing you guys because the good guys take a hit everytime you invest in junk companies such as the one stated in this thread
what i find humorous is how you stayed in bussiness for this long......

when you send me a check for the stuff i paid for that was never even installed or installed incorrectly then i'll stop but untill then get used to it like i said 4 years ago buddy soo if you dont have anything educated to say dont say it at all because your just turning more people away with the crappy attitude.....soooo where's my check mr. big bucks???? you say you make all this money "record years" then cut me a check and shut me up....or are you hands to short to reach your pockets???



_Modified by Corradokcid at 6:00 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

ouch











_Modified by shortshiften at 6:18 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_here you go again rich......want me to post my reciept???? make you look real good??? you had 3 of my names banned as i recall....plus i moved from NJ to AZ sooo if you investigated a little more you'd understand...

To be crystal clear...I was never a member of Vortex prior to forming this screen name (eiprich) which was about 3 1/2 years ago (1447 according to my sig). In fact I never even read Vortex prior to that time, and it was only at the urging of some customers that I joined here in the first place, to help address customers, to make myself available and to offer techinical insight to the membership. In case there is still any confusion, I have never had any other screen name and never have I had any problems with Vortex staff. 
Hater trolls with an agenda are the sad part of any forum, but you will never bait me to stoop to your level. Why the Vortex would allow you to post like this is beyond me, I assume they just have not read your filth yet...either way, take care and have a nice weekend








-Rich


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (eiprich)*

kool rich i troll the forums hating on EIP....now cut me a check big guy and like i said i'll be gone....funny part is that if you look this name up....i actually support the companies that do good for people......sooo yea i'm full of so much hate let me tell you...... 
the problem is with you rich you know exactly who i am and it drives you nuts that i did exactly what i said i would....not leave you alone....not just for months but years now......yea call me annoying call me a troller cause that's what i am to you guys a annoying forum troller like i said i was gonna be if you did not take care of my situation.......

My filth???? i don't own a bussiness buddy and if i did i would hire somone to handle customer relations with maybe a college education so they could actually type out a formal letter without stupid Internet terminology 
rich is right tho he did not have a vortex name back then JJ was handling all the vortex drama......better watch out rich your starting to tell the truth....that's not EIP policy


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


----------



## g-vr6-k (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

wow...


----------



## phantomgti24v (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

I will def step in here and say that I also dealt with bad customer service from EIP. I called them because of an ECU issue that I was having and they said they would do whatever they could to help. Jokes on me, they helped nothing. I called back a few days later and got some uncaring, callus individual that basically said I was SOL. Needless to say I am now out the money I paid and am left with a bad taste in my mouth about hooking up my car. A very simple procedure of upgrading my ECU and some careless oath managed to mess it up. 
I'm glad that EIP is being WORKED right now. Maybe a lesson will be learned that leaving customers basically screwed is not the way to go.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (phantomgti24v)*

rich doesnt care he's out cruising in a car we paid for


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

Rich is only fooling himself. Their's too many "threads" about eip floating around. I've also had a bad experiance and am out a few thousand now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

To make my long story a short one...
I had a Stage 2 kit installed and "tuned" by them on my 12v. 
Final Result:
Advertised Gains were way off (off by over 60whp) 
Advertised Driveability- a lie. Fuel Pressure Regulator was inconsistant and did not give me the "excellent" driveability that was promised.
Other key things to note:
- Car was delivered with a check engine light that NOBODY at EIP even offered to correct at the time of delivery or later on. 
-They ended up charging me an extra 2,000 dollars in dyno time (2 full days of dyno time) and tuning because they couldn't get the car to run right. 
(That was BS because my whole point of bringing it to them was to aviod tuning problems.)
I can go on and on about problems I had, but at this point everyone should know the deal. I ended up going with C2 tuning and Fueling and my car runs like a champ now. Jeff Atwood was able to custom map my car in a few days without a dyno and the car runs better than it ever did. 
By the way...This wasn't years and years ago... 
This was in the summer/fall of 2005.
Short Answer: Disregard EIP as a potential company to deal with and never look back on the decision.




_Modified by [email protected] at 8:19 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To make my long story a short one...
I had a Stage 2 kit installed and "tuned" by them on my 12v. 
Final Result:
Advertised Gains were way off (off by over 60whp) 
Advertised Driveability- a lie. Fuel Pressure Regulator was inconsistant and did not give me the "excellent" driveability that was promised.
Other key things to note:
- Car was delivered with a check engine light that NOBODY at EIP even offered to correct at the time of delivery or later on. 
*-They ended up charging me an extra 2,000 dollars in dyno time (2 full days of dyno time) and tuning because they couldn't get the car to run right. 
(That was BS because my whole point of bringing it to them was to aviod tuning problems.)* 
I can go on and on about problems I had, but at this point everyone should know the deal. I ended up going with C2 tuning and Fueling and my car runs like a champ now. Jeff Atwood was able to custom map my car in a few days without a dyno and the car runs better than it ever did. 
By the way...This wasn't years and years ago... 
This was in the summer/fall of 2005.
Short Answer: Disregard EIP as a potential company to deal with and never look back on the decision.
_Modified by [email protected] at 8:19 PM 2-18-2007_


You are telling me that you actually paid EIP 2k for them to fix a tuning problem they should have had right from the begining? I would have never shelled out a dime, btw I have heard of EIP horror stories but this one gets to me the most.


----------



## Tweeked24 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

After reading this entire thread im going to have to say with everything being said I will definitely not be doing business with them. I was at one point looking to buy some of there products, but now after hearing what has been said, No thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thanks for letting new comers know what going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_You are telling me that you actually paid EIP 2k for them to fix a tuning problem they should have had right from the beginning? 

As embarrassing as it is to admit, the answer is yes...


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i think im going to vomit. i have never heard a good word about EIP besides what magazines write up, but thats only because EIP pays them (advertising)
for anyone out there looking to turbo their vr, i would go with a kinetic kit. my buddy has one on his mk3 jetta and i know he is very happy with it. the only problem he had was it took longer to get it, but atleast he got it, and with everything he needed, what a concept. their kits are reasonably priced and offer great results. im sure many of the other companies (apr, ngp etc) do a fine job as well.
im a business student and i know how a business should be run. not with shady ethics and lies, but with honesty and a good product.
EIP < ENRON


----------



## dubatron666 (Feb 23, 2007)

*EIP*

Wow looks like im not going with eip. That is really to bad I liked the price on the chip anyone know of a good company to go with that isnt going to rip me off?


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (ultraturbovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ultraturbovr6* »_A rich how is my car doing.

They still have your car? I thought you posted in the drag racing forum that you were sending there like two years ago?


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (g-vr6-k)*


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (azsightsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azsightsound* »_









Tell folks your story. 

-Jeff


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Tell folks your story. 

-Jeff

People can search for my "created" posts if they want to read "my story" wich is still being written. 
Bottom line is that at this point in time, I still believe they make great product, and trust them to do additional work on my car. Rich and I agree that their shipping and customer service departments are thier greatest areas for improvement. 
Their software IS aggressive, their customers expect it. If I have to turn my boost down and de-tune the car for daily reliability I will exercize that option.


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (azsightsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azsightsound* »_People can search for my "created" posts if they want to read "my story" wich is still being written. 
Bottom line is that at this point in time, I still believe they make great product, and trust them to do additional work on my car. Rich and I agree that their shipping and customer service departments are thier greatest areas for improvement. 
Their software IS aggressive, their customers expect it. If I have to turn my boost down and de-tune the car for daily reliability I will exercize that option. 


I have their newst reflash for the 1.8t i was there about a month adn a half ago and i got some dyno pulls done details in my sig.
I have no problem driving it every day mine is very smooth and verry verry rarely surges and only at low Rs at partial throtel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You should love the program and YES IT IS AN AGGRESSIVE PROGRAM
But very good for a daily driver. This is the secon software i have got form them the firs was the same thing just oledr program went and had it updated and had the pulls done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they do have a good prouct but their shipping isnt the greatest and mabey over the phone service sucks but i go in inperson all the time and they are some of the nicest people to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For all those with bad luck im sorry to hear but im sure if you could go directly to them instead if shipping and all over the phone you would have had a much better experience with them.
Thats no excuse for poor shipping and what not but its not my shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*

hope you see this rich, cause you are one hard guy to get in touch with. I'm still waiting for you to approve my refund for a wrong part you sent with my turbo kit. Before Brandon disappeared he was suppose to handle it. Every time i call now i ask for you and your sales team just answers the phone: "hes not in" and hang up







. Today i finally got some progress with one of the sales guys, i had to send him a email about the refund because he didn't understand what my problem was. Short and sweet i had to buy another DP from you to replace the wrong one cause you guys take way too long to get the replacement out to customers. I have spent around $15,000 with my whole kit and block and you guys wont even take care of my problems, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to your company. I hope you learn how to take care of a customer especially one that spends a great amount of money with you.
First thing on my list to do tomorrow is again call Rich. we will see what the outcome is with this call, i don't expect it to be much different


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

dam hope you get that taken care of. Ask for Kyle he seems to be quite helpful. He was in my case at least. Good Luck.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

i did yesterday he somewhat took care of it for me a lot more then other people. he gave the email i sent and the receipt so now its up to rich to approve it. but Kyle seems to be pretty good right now, if he reads it thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6inCanada (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello im from Edmonton, Alberta Canada and in about a weeks time I will be ordering EIP's 24v stage 2 turbo system, along with about $6000 in other parts including there stand alone engine management, diff, clutch and so on. I’m ordering through a local shop here ( westside automotive ) because I don’t have the time to deal with it myself. I've talked to a couple people from EIP’s customer service so far and I have had any questions that I asked answered quickly. I’m really hoping to have a good experience ordering from them as it is very important that I have my car up and running by May 14th at the latest!!! I will be posting everything about my experience. I’m a bit wary after reading this post so im just hoping all there problems were in the past and that i will have no horror story's to tell.. I will post updates as I get them


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*

if you ordering from them now you car wont be ready or done by May 14. they will take about 4 months to get all the parts shipped to your shop. you should check out HPA kits


----------



## vr6inCanada (Sep 7, 2006)

HPA's kits are nice but about double the cost.. I would really hope it wouldnt take them 4 months to ship the kit along with everything else, there would be no good excuse for it to take that long..


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*

I heard lots of the guys at EIP quit on Rich recently... Like more than a couple of 'em...?
Anyone confirm this?


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I heard lots of the guys at EIP quit on Rich recently... Like more than a couple of 'em...?
Anyone confirm this?

didnt see anyone missin when i was there but i guess anything is possible


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6inCanada* »_Hello im from Edmonton, Alberta Canada and in about a weeks time I will be ordering EIP's 24v stage 2 turbo system, along with about $6000 in other parts including there stand alone engine management, diff, clutch and so on. I’m ordering through a local shop here ( westside automotive ) because I don’t have the time to deal with it myself. I've talked to a couple people from EIP’s customer service so far and I have had any questions that I asked answered quickly. I’m really hoping to have a good experience ordering from them as it is very important that I have my car up and running by May 14th at the latest!!! I will be posting everything about my experience. I’m a bit wary after reading this post so im just hoping all there problems were in the past and that i will have no horror story's to tell.. I will post updates as I get them

dude i dont mean to be an ******* but your scrwing your self and your hard earnd money over by going with them.

i spent double u and they treated me like ****, as much as kyle tryed to help me it wasnt enough to get me my stuff in the quoted 4 months. it took a year and a half.


----------



## vr6inCanada (Sep 7, 2006)

Man that really sucks.. Were you etleast happy with the product when you finally got it?


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I heard lots of the guys at EIP quit on Rich recently... Like more than a couple of 'em...?
Anyone confirm this?

3 people have left for various reasons in the last few weeks.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

Yes Kyle, Brenden and Bobby i know left these past two-three weeks. 
I know for my brothers kit we spent $15,000 with them (it was a 12v stage 3 kit) and we ordered last March everything got here late Sept. because they failed to order parts for the kit like the turbo and various other items for it. The TEC 3 took a little longer to get here, a whole separate shipment that got here around the middle of OCT. Its your money do what you want but it wont be ready by May 14th pretty much guaranteed


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*

Lol wait and see. I have the only $4k clutch in this forum. If you can get your money back, start trying.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6inCanada* »_Man that really sucks.. Were you etleast happy with the product when you finally got it?


i was happy to see it at my door step ...... but not to see that the arp studs were for a 2.0L, my rods wernt in the package, all the wiring wasnt included for the stand alone, the crank they sent me !!!!!..................... o man i cant even describe the condition of this crank. rust, gouges in the main and rod journals. and then they tryed to tell me that it was fine, i took it ot a machine shop and they laughed. so they basicly tryed selling me a stock crank that was whooped for over 1000 dollars that suposidley had been ballanced, cryotreated, polished and magnifluxed.......... tell me doesnt that sound like false advertising and fraud???? nothing new for eip


----------



## vr6inCanada (Sep 7, 2006)

I will be in the $15,000 ball park as well. It just seems so odd to hear about a company treating you like a punk after spending that much money. Usually a company will treat you like gold if your spending that kind of cash. I hope it doesn’t turn into a huge mistake but im still going to place my order next week. Some of you have some pretty scary horror stories for sure, I just hope I don’t end up in the same situation you guy's did. But if I do, it will be because of my own stupidity because I have been pre warned. I will be keeping a detailed progress report on here of my dealings with Eip.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

please seriously think about it. i really dont want to see another person screwed over by them.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

also keep all phone reconds of you calling, try to get any agreements in writeing over email so there is prof they said it, dont let up keep calling every day to get progress reports, and when they say they will call you back ..... they wont. 
i went through it all. and again i dont mean to be a dick but its going ot happen to u. 
the only time u hear about eip having good service is when they have a fly wheel in stock or something and they dont have to sorce parts or fab up something. if its a big order and its not in stock then forget about it.


----------



## vr6inCanada (Sep 7, 2006)

You dont sounds like a dick at all, I apprechiate the warnings and tips you have given me. 
On a side note how do you like the tek 3 system? i've heard it can be a pain to tune..


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*

well we have had many wrong parts from EIP mostly MK# parts for the MK4 jetta so after fighting to get the right parts the car should be ready in a month the TEC 3 is the last part and getting hooked up right now. It is true EIP will say well call you back and you will never get a call back, after a while they will get rude and start yelling at you about problems that they caused like sending wrong parts. Very frustrating to deal with them. Everyone we talked to said for $15000 you should be royalty to them but once they have your money they wont care about you anymore, the questions wont get answered and to get someone on the phone to help you with wrong parts and problems with the kit will be impossible. Like i said its up to you on the order but you have been WARNED that EIP is a whole ball of trouble to get into. The only good thing that came out of this was the block we sent to get bored out and the low comp. pistons were really good the block was bored perfectly, had it measured many time to make sure before putting the engine together. My last engine the cylinders were bored oval with round piston







however that was supposed to work out im still not sure.







. You will also never get a hold of Rich so if he chimes in here saying call us well fix the problem it will never happen, i think hes scared to get ripped a new one from the customers.


----------



## g-vr6-k (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

It took EIP about 5 months to send me my shortshifter, and they told me it would be at my house in 2 weeks...


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6inCanada* »_ I hope it doesn't turn into a huge mistake but im still going to place my order next week.

i urge you to rethink that decision


----------



## ritroman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

I had a very bad experience with EIP tuning. I had a vr6 complete engine rebuild performed on my 92 Corrado 3 years ago. To make a long story short I spent a ton of money and a tremendous amount of waited time only to have a engine completely fail in only 10k miles. Needless to say the expertise to build a quality engine does not exist at EIP. There is no quality control there and their business practices are incredibly poor.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (ritroman)*

bump for a true thread...glad to see people coming in a chiming in about EIP and letting the newer guys in the scene find out what we did many years ago


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (ritroman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ritroman* »_I had a very bad experience with EIP tuning. I had a vr6 complete engine rebuild performed on my 92 Corrado 3 years ago. To make a long story short I spent a ton of money and a tremendous amount of waited time only to have a engine completely fail in only 10k miles. Needless to say the expertise to build a quality engine does not exist at EIP. There is no quality control there and their business practices are incredibly poor.

excatly, im waiting still for a refund on the wrong DP $200 refund and Rich just wont let my money go. It has been 2 months now i have been fighting with it and the last time i talked to Kyle and he finally got it in the works and then he leaves


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i was handed over to tom today...... a nd when i told him my story he told me to sent and email to [email protected] screw u. they still owe me 650 bucks. and now i have to start all over again...... i bet u all the emails that are suposto be sent to info at eip get stored in a file call "morons" for acuatly thinking A they would get back to you and B i bet they dont even read them.

rich i talked to you on the phone to day and u knew it was me and duidnt even have the balls to tell me kyle left. it shows hot ****ty things are at eip when RICH answers the phones.

rich if you would like to fallow up( but most definatly wont ) email me. 
i really wonder how eip hasnt been sued or put out of business yet. because you guys are basicly stealing money from people and then ignoring them enough till that say its not worth it any more...... well you can talk to my lawyer


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

i had to do the samething last week, Tom ( aka the new guy) toel me to send him a email but i was lucky to get Kyle to get it the rest of the way but Rich wont do anything with it or even email or call me to clear this up. Im not sure if $200 is worth taking to small claims court or not. Had to do it a year ago for the peopel that bored my last block wrong and welded my head back together after it split into two pieces because of them







.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_...rich if you would like to fallow up( but most definatly wont ) email me...









Actually if you bothered to check (rather than just posting hate) you would see that I replied to your (or your father, whomever James Cramer is) email immediately...within 5 minutes of reading it actually. 
Oh...another thing, you most certainly did NOT speak to me today, as the only folks I spoke to today were the ones I called in the late aftermoon








I won't go into detail, as that is why I post my email and phone numbers, if you wanted to speak to me then just say so by contacting me directly. 
Here is the heading from the email I sent when I hit the forward button: 
*-----Original Message-----
From: rich [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, March 12, 2007 8:11 PM
To: 'James Cramer'
Subject: RE: account of Evan Cramer *
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 9:27 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*

since you here, then may i ask why i still haven't seen a refund after a month and a half?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (turbogti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti03* »_since you here, then may i ask why i still haven't seen a refund after a month and a half?









I am sorry but I have no clue what you are referring to...nor would I answer you here anyway...and NO I do not actually handle those things directly....(I was just reading that false assertion a minute ago)...simply send me an email, or do what the staff has asked you to do and send an email to [email protected] and we will most certianly look into it for you promptly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM sent
-Rich


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
I am sorry but I have no clue what you are referring to...nor would I answer you here anyway...and NO I do not actually handle those things directly....(I was just reading that false assertion a minute ago)...simply send me an email, or do what the staff has asked you to do and send an email to [email protected] and we will most certianly look into it for you promptly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM sent
-Rich

sent you another IM because email never solves anything. Kyle and Brenden both told me over the phone that YOU and only YOU sir can approve the refund to credit card, i don't not want a store credit as accounting continues to do with the money. I will send you a email again ( most likely like all others nothing will happen) with the name and number, maybe one of these days you can give me a call since every time i call you are never in.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (turbogti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti03* »_sent you another IM because email never solves anything....

I went ahead and replied to your IM, but email is the only option to deal with this issue, or you can feel free to call us directly and we will be happy to help (410) 871-0406. I will probably not be back on here anytime soon so be sure to contact us directly so I can help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*

some things never change


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

here is the email i just sent to Rich just so he can see:

With my turbo kit came a MK3 DP which did not fit my Mk4 Jetta. When i ask Brenden about this and due to a short time frame he told us that if we ordered the right DP he would completely refund our money to the credit card used. It has been over a month and a half now and still nothing the money keeps getting put as a store credit which was not stated at time of purchase with Brenden. The only reasons we ordered the new one was that we were assured that we would get the credit back to the card when the Mk3 DP was returned it has been returned over a month and a half ago but still no payment. I have talked to Rich on vwvortex about this problem. I was advised to send another email. Please call number with and information about this credit.
hope he follows through but probably wont happen.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

I just curious where the software EIP owes Thrity20 Motoring in Utah is. They paid for it and yet EIP sent bad software and won't fix it. 
Had I friend that is in Kuwait right now that bought a clutch and they sent him a 9 puck clutch. (not a typo) not to mention parts were missing and EIP's answer was to use parts off the stock clutch.
Had a diffrent friend bring down an R32 to have their stage 1 turbo kit







, put in and 3 weeks after he drove it back from EIP where they did the install, the wastegate fell off. I have never done biz with them, however it seems every car they touch I end up helping friends clean up the mess. I don't know who rich is. Probably a nice guy but as far as EIP goes. They are turning out to be synonymous with Mike Tyson's boxing career. I only see things getting worse everytime I turn around.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Kain420)*

I too have had my wastegate fall off of my EIP turbo R32, total of two times now. I know personally of at least two others who have had this problem as well. It appears to be a design flaw that can be corrected with some creativity.


----------



## vr6inCanada (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

I really hope after my turbo purchase i only have good things to say about EIP. It would seem that's not very likely going to be the case, but im still going to give them a shot. I know a few people that have spent in the $5,000 to $10,000 range and have had nothing but a very good positive experience in there dealings with EIP. There's good and bad with just about every company you just don't hear about them as often because they don't typically have a dedicated forum topic like EIP dose here. They don't have a very good reputation with allot of people here because of the things they have messed up for a few people, but im sure there are thousands of happy customers out there otherwise they wouldn't still be in business. Like i said im still going to go ahead and place my order probably later this week and i fully expect an " i told you so " from all of you that have warned me if i end up getting burned. I guess time will tell. I will keep up to date with any information or problems if i have any. i really hope i don't end up doing a whole lot of this


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_








Oh...another thing, you most certainly did NOT speak to me today, as the only folks I spoke to today were the ones I called in the late aftermoon








-Rich

_Modified by eiprich at 9:27 PM 3-12-2007_


i called at 530

so if u replied where is the money.,... kyle told me ( when he was there ) that the reason u couldnt give it back was because u guys didnt have it..... ? i gave u almost 15 grand and u dont even hjave 650 left???

and i did talk to u, i know you voice and u know who i am to but yet u still dont try to help, you own the dam company


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6inCanada* »_I really hope after my turbo purchase i only have good things to say about EIP. It would seem that's not very likely going to be the case, but im still going to give them a shot. I know a few people that have spent in the $5,000 to $10,000 range and have had nothing but a very good positive experience in there dealings with EIP. There's good and bad with just about every company you just don't hear about them as often because they don't typically have a dedicated forum topic like EIP dose here. They don't have a very good reputation with allot of people here because of the things they have messed up for a few people, but im sure there are thousands of happy customers out there otherwise they wouldn't still be in business. Like i said im still going to go ahead and place my order probably later this week and i fully expect an " i told you so " from all of you that have warned me if i end up getting burned. I guess time will tell. I will keep up to date with any information or problems if i have any. i really hope i don't end up doing a whole lot of this


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

Damn.....


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

RIRECT QUOTE FROM EMAIL
"If Kyle did not do a good job in handling you, for that I am sorry, but it certainly does not justify your attacking this company in general or any of our staff, including me. *No one deserves the abusive and defamatory and slanderous remarks as have been posted *
"are you serious...... no one deserves to wait 1 1/2 years for there stuff that payed 15 grand for and treated like they never did business there.""
. We have made significant changes (including staff changes) to address the need for excellent customer care, but this company has never deserved the mistreatment that we have received from you (both). *I often go far out of my way personally to assist our customers and to help assure great customer care, it is obvious after reading your remarks online that any such effort would be futile.* 
"" you had a year and a half to try, just a couple months ago i talked to u for the first time







""
If this is not the case then feel free to write me back, otherwise I suggest contacting your credit card company directly to resolve this matter. 

Regards,
-Rich Chiavacci / EIP Tuning, Since-1993"

rich its nothing personal its just business, the only reason i post like this is to make sure some other poor soul doesnt get his hard earned money stolen from him for a turbo and couple hunks of metal..... i was nice for a year and a half, i would wait a week to call you guys back when u as me to do it in a day, and still nothing. wel the gloves are off now.
good day


----------



## Silky_Johnson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6inCanada* »_I really hope after my turbo purchase i only have good things to say about EIP. It would seem that's not very likely going to be the case, but im still going to give them a shot. 


I really don't understand: You more or less KNOW there's a very high probability they're going to punk you good and proper after they take your money.........and you're still planning to order?









Be sure to keep us all up to date so we can take turns laughing at you and saying "I told you so". Alternatively, if you have this burning desire to waste money, send that 10 or 15 k to me, and I'll be GLAD to treat you like a bitch. Let me know if I can help!


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Silky_Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silky_Johnson* »_

I really don't understand: You more or less KNOW there's a very high probability they're going to punk you good and proper after they take your money.........and you're still planning to order?









Be sure to keep us all up to date so we can take turns laughing at you and saying "I told you so". Alternatively, if you have this burning desire to waste money, send that 10 or 15 k to me, and I'll be GLAD to treat you like a bitch. Let me know if I can help! 

Geez.. LOL Harsh....


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Silky_Johnson)*










as for this:

_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_We have made significant changes (including staff changes) to address the need for excellent customer care 

i received th same email i think he just sent it out to everyone that has had a problem with them so he doesn't have write it over and over.


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6inCanada* »_I really hope after my turbo purchase i only have good things to say about EIP. It would seem that's not very likely going to be the case, but im still going to give them a shot. I know a few people that have spent in the $5,000 to $10,000 range and have had nothing but a very good positive experience in there dealings with EIP. There's good and bad with just about every company you just don't hear about them as often because they don't typically have a dedicated forum topic like EIP dose here. They don't have a very good reputation with allot of people here because of the things they have messed up for a few people, but im sure there are thousands of happy customers out there otherwise they wouldn't still be in business. Like i said im still going to go ahead and place my order probably later this week and i fully expect an " i told you so " from all of you that have warned me if i end up getting burned. I guess time will tell. I will keep up to date with!
any information or problems if i have any. i really hope i don't end up doing a whole lot of this









Ill be first because i know its going to happen so im going to get a early start * I told you so *. The R32 engines are blowing up because of these kits, is this your only car because im sure other engines are blowing up.After all this and the owner even chiming his $.02 in here and you see the problems we are going through i dunno how you can proceed with your order









and you better set that date back a year so May 14th 2008 you should get your parts ( give me a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if you agree with this) and add a couple of months from their to get the kit together if you have a good mechanic because as you will see. assuming you get the parts the kit is poorly engineered and designed my car is still in the shop because my mechanic is making custom brackets to hold everything and get it in-line. The wastegate resting on the shifting cables so e had to make a bracket to move the cables out of the way so the car can be driven. Also a lot of zip ties in the kit







. after this i think EIP has stock or owns a zip tie company. It was my choice on that to not use them and bolt and make brackets for everything so it looks and performs to what it should, and i don't have to worry about anything falling off in the future. If i could get my money back i would go with HPA its a better kit, more money but a better kit. 

Problem:

 
 




_Modified by turbogti03 at 9:44 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re:*

i was wrong about the R's
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2168062


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6inCanada (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

Im not concerned with there programing issues as i am going with the tek 3 stand alone.. My only concern is the time issue. It will really blow if im stuck waiting 6months to a year for all of my stuff to show up, But Since HPA got a little publicity from there R kits, they have gone insane with there prices.. Even there suspension and everything else is way high. I would rather take the chance with EIP then pay double what a kit is worth through HPA. Plus i think there side mount intercoolers are just retarded.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*

your choice. your going to need a lot of these


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*

HPA is very reputable company and engineer's their products to a higher degree than EIP.Yes they are more pricey but you get what you pay for with HPA like their higher quality in house products.Im not saying that riches stuff is **** because it takes alittle planning to get those numbers he reached. Its just companies like his are a dime a dozen because he doesn't do anything but take existing turbo setups and plug in different motors and larger boost figures.


_Modified by JohnMartin at 5:46 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (vr6inCanada)*

yea man free







for the EIP nut you'll def. need it.....the point is man you think your saving money but all the corrections and time isnt worth what you think your gonna save....i thought the same thing i didnt believe any of my buddies from my local dub scene.....
i say this because i wasted thousands and i only lived in central NJ kind of a locall and still pulled stunts like this....imagine your out of country....ask some people out of country about how EIP treated them
i have heard plenty of stories of people from out of country paying for a product and never even getting there product because eip knows its almost impossible to sue out of country.....this is the truth i hope you take it for what its worth....or build your own kit and go with C2 fueling and management....great customer service and you always got a good guy like jeff on here to ask questions.....unlike calling eip 5 times and day and getting the run around


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re:*

From what Rich IM me tonight it sounds like the company may have a turn around, which is good to hear:
If you don't mind Rich, 
*eiprich:*We are growing daily, we are going to have the biggest March in our 14 year history so it sure isn't for a lack of size...I suppose if you had issues it must be related to our inability to get parts out on time which is no doubt our #1 issue.
You have mocked my email as if it was nonsense but it was the truth, I was serious that there were a number of individuals (including a shipping person) who caused all kinds of problems for us...we have replaced those staff members and are working on things and are trying to get shipments our faster and resolve customer concerns.
Send email to me directly, I will read, work on it and reply when I return, just give me a chance to help you and I will do just that, help you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich 
For the people with problems i would try and email him again and IM him for help. Im trying it and he seems like he really wants to help with the problems and clean up what those other guys left behind.


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

That a boy


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (turbogti03)*

can you say been there heard that???








ask them why they cant make a chip without a rising rate FPR???
how about oem parts painted blue??
ever notice a large number of eip second hand chips in for sale???
why bother with these clowns??
if you want to bwe taken seriously in the VW industry make sure nothing on your car says EIP...or you can be one of those guys who bought a product because of a kool website


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_can you say been there heard that???








ask them why they cant make a chip without a rising rate FPR???
how about oem parts painted blue??
ever notice a large number of eip second hand chips in for sale???
why bother with these clowns??
if you want to bwe taken seriously in the VW industry make sure nothing on your car says EIP...or you can be one of those guys who bought a product because of a kool website

Lets see...now that you have given me the chance to lay some wood...I will take the golden opportunity to do so....
FPR and Chip...hmmmm....well again you seem rather confused...we offer lots and lots of combinations...for many many applications. We offer NO-FPR Big Injector SW for 12v VR6, 24v VR6, 1.8t and R32...YES...I write again so your not going to be confused...Stock On Rail FPR in place...we add Big (as in Upgraded High Flow) injectors for all the listed applications (some completely custom made for EIP) and then we remap the ECU or Eprom to work with the stock or larger MAF depending on application and YES again...I say...we remap the ECU to provide flawless drivability and power in excess of 600HP on the R32 Stage-2....with stock ECU, Stock FPR and just our SW and injectors...WOW...not really we have been doing it for many years now...it seems that perhaps you are simply confused and letting your hateraid affect your thought process. 
Not sure where you have been but I would say probably too busy worrying about trying to drag up hate from the years ago when we were not here on Vortex to explain things and to address issues...but those days are over my friend. 
oem parts blue...clearly you are a very confused person as EIP does not paint any, NOT ONE oem part blue...NONE...perhaps you can explain your confusion (as if you don't really already know the answer but are instead trolling...but regardless...please explain your post on this point clearly so I can correct you on this. 
Again...it is just non-sense from before we were here to explain our product and ourselves...the old haters are still around making things confusing for those who know the truth...about just how advanced EIP Tuning really is. 
Let's see...we produce the highest power modern VW's anywhere and we do so without the need for RR FPR...we do it with the use of full and extreme OEM ECU programming...going far above and beyond the basic SW changes made by NA tuners or even most FI tuners offerings for a variety of applications. Although we do still have stock-injector options for those who do not have the budget for the Big Injector setup, as they are not cheap...some opt to go with our more basic setups which is fine, they still make great power and have been proven so (as reliable and powerful) for 13+ years...ask all those who started going 12's and 11's on EIP Turbo Systems and SW...all done because of the innovation and engineering offered by EIP Tuning.
We continue to raise the bar of tuning for all VW's everywhere and we will continue to do so this year more than any other. Our new product line is about to be released soon for the MKV and our MKV R32 Turbo Systems are already under development. 
We are also preparing for the release of our Series-B for the 2.8L 24v Turbo (actually on topic) and this will also be available with our Big Injector / Stock FPR option to allow for plug-n-play tuning like our Stage-1 and Stage-2 Big Injector options (fully plug-n-play, no tuning needed). 
Much more is coming soon...EIP continues to be the only company in North America to actually design, develop, produce and tune all of our own 12v VR6 / 24v & R32 Turbo Systems right here in the US. along with the rest of our entire NA performance product line that are also completely designed, tested and produced and tuned in house, proven on our in-house Dyno and then taken to the track and street for further testing and evaluation...there is not another true tuner that has this combination of true dedication to building a broad range of True Power VW Performance Products anywhere at any price








-Rich 


_Modified by eiprich at 12:43 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (eiprich)*

lol i love it 
rich where do you pull these fact's from???does a fairy bring them to you at night?? wake up man......you had one car hit 10's......and that car never made a clean run due to drivetrain problems....you need to stop acting like you've done so much....you havent done anything but make money off of willing people....show me a car in the NIHRA and then shut me up....but you dont have the pockets or the desire to pioneer anything in this industry just so suck the money out of peoples pockets 
the people who've done so much for this industry didnt own any companies they did it for glory.....you make money off this industry yet do nothing to bring new innovative ideas to the VW community....

you can say you've done this and that....but i've never seen a EIP car run properly or break any records.....so where does all this self praise come from????


_Modified by Corradokcid at 10:41 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Corradokcid)*

I have had 2 eip reflashes on my GTI and both perform flawless and it pulls harder than anyother Chip/reflash ive rode in....Ive taken my car there many times and I plan to continue. They told me what power I would make and they were dead on. Most of the people i see with problems either did an install themselves or took it to shop not reccomende by EIP to do the install.....Every comapny has had problems just like they have everyone just seems to blow it up....You see all the time bad shipping form many comapines on here not just them.... 
Granted some of these problems(if even true) should be corrected but as someone said before if you buy a turbo kit form lets say ECS and some random sho you know of puts it one and they miss one minor detail..
Car blows, you call and demand a refund....do you think they will guarentee 
work another shop did you your car just because you bought it form them








I know EIP could reccomend shops to install their product i just dont think anyone bothered to ask.
But I just thought i comment and say I will trust EIP and will continue to do so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by liltrip1.8T at 12:02 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

if you walk into eip they will probably take care of u, but if your calling and they know they will never see you ........ put on your seat belts , its going ot be a bumpy ride


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_if you walk into eip they will probably take care of u, but if your calling and they know they will never see you ........ put on your seat belts , its going ot be a bumpy ride

Yeah and ill be the first to say thats not right....Im not saying they have great shipping seeing as how ive never had anyting shipped form them....
But i know all the products i have bout form them were quality and im sorry to read all these post








I just hope it gets resolved and they get credit they do deserve....Not just bashed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (liltrip1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liltrip1.8T* »_
I just hope it gets resolved and they get credit they do deserve....Not just bashed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

in the time i have been dealing with EIP for the past year, Rich at least for my refund is working on it with me and getting things done. My refund isn't as big as some peoples and i have not had major problems like others. So far its was a bumpy ride with EIP until now its getting smoother since Rich is handling it. 
For my VRT it is the stage 3 kit for the 12v Vr project is almost done now and they told me around 500 WHP at 20lbs. of boost Rich if you would like to add a different estimate, i would be glad to hear. So i can have a clearer estimate on the car's HP. Good numbers for the car i will be very happy if it hits that mark. Im not saying they guaranteed it because every car is different and runs differently, but i can say it will be up in the tops the car can handle. To tell the truth her the kit is good, everything i need to handle the high HP. A few too many zip ties, but its nothing a run to the hardware shop can fix. The block they sent back was perfect







the guys at the shop even checked it and the bore was right on the money. I was able to hear it for the first time last week, it is a sweet sounding VR. 
I know most of you will hate this post and say how wrong i am about EIP and how bad they are but if Rich gets this done i will have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (eiprich)*

Rich,
First off let me say I'm glad to see you are stepping up to the plate! Like many others on here I have been attempting to get a PARTIAL refund for a defective product I purchased from EIP. I also dealt with phone calls not returned and generally poor customer service in general. I have been talking with Kyle and Bobby but I think that they are both not with EIP anymore. Could I forward these emails to you? I have them all saved and would not like to have to go through the trouble of writing the whole thing over again. At the moment I am very "anti-EIP" as many others are. However, this is ONLY because of my poor experience in the past. I was a satisfied customer up to this point, you can probally find me in your files from some years back. If you could just rectify this issuem, EIP would be in good standing with me again. I have been involved in the aftermarket VW scene since 2000 and have many friends in the industry, and, think it would benefit us both to resolve this issue once and for all. I have to admit that I'm quite pessimistic about hearing from you, as this will be the thrid or fourth attempt to resolve my issue as many others have, however, I truly do hope you step-up and finally take action on this matter.~John Wetzel (VW Enthusiast)
[email protected]
(410) 229-1571
(410) 598-2711 (M)
-lets see what happens everyone will be updated on this issue!


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_if you walk into eip they will probably take care of u, but if your calling and they know they will never see you ........ put on your seat belts , its going ot be a bumpy ride

i was a walk in customer....


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_
i was a walk in customer....


tue shay


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Rich,
First off let me say I'm glad to see you are stepping up to the plate! Like many others on here I have been attempting to get a PARTIAL refund for a defective product I purchased from EIP. I also dealt with phone calls not returned and generally poor customer service in general. I have been talking with Kyle and Bobby but I think that they are both not with EIP anymore. Could I forward these emails to you? I have them all saved and would not like to have to go through the trouble of writing the whole thing over again. At the moment I am very "anti-EIP" as many others are. However, this is ONLY because of my poor experience in the past. I was a satisfied customer up to this point, you can probally find me in your files from some years back. If you could just rectify this issuem, EIP would be in good standing with me again. I have been involved in the aftermarket VW scene since 2000 and have many friends in the industry, and, think it would benefit us both to resolve this issue once and for all. I have to admit that I'm quite pessimistic about hearing from you, as this will be the thrid or fourth attempt to resolve my issue as many others have, however, I truly do hope you step-up and finally take action on this matter.~John Wetzel (VW Enthusiast)
[email protected]
(410) 229-1571
(410) 598-2711 (M)
-lets see what happens everyone will be updated on this issue!









he wont be back until the 26th of march so it will prob be then when you hear form him. 

today he wrote me on here that he received my email and is going to wrap this up when he gets back. Im sure if your deserve a refund, something EIP has done he will either give you one or work with you on it. Rich is definitely steeping up and taking care of business now. i am impressed so far that he has responded to me and has even looked into my refund, for a month and half nothing. Since talking to him on here i have got more done then in the whole turbo kit ordeal over the past year. .


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (turbogti03)*

I want him to fix the software situation with Thrity20 Motoring. They owe us software that has already been paid. Rich, if you are the EIP saviour they say you are then hopefully you can rectify this problem. I will be in Flight school by the time you get back but if you are reading this, PLEASE prove me wrong about EIP. I am begging you. If you want the small and skinny on the deal talk to Cameron Brewster at Thrity20 Motoring because I will be gone by the time you read this. 1-801-977-1200.
Skepticly yours.
Brady


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Kain420)*

bump....lets hope all these issues get resolved in a timely fashion


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bluegrape)*

it should all get cleared up when Rich gets back in a week


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (turbogti03)*

I'm buying stg II this week. so i Will LET EVERYONE KNOW HOW IT GOES. so far i've been talking with eip for the past week and everything is in order so far. looks like it's going to all go smoothly


_Modified by 1.8Tspeed! at 10:24 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## ritroman (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone who thinks they are getting a refund from EIP is nuts. Con artists don't do refunds


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (ritroman)*

true statment


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Nothing's changed I see. So do Bobby and Kyle not work there anymore? Shame if so because they were the only good people I dealt with over there. They were at least 50% honest and TRIED to help. 
I got bored the other day and went through all the Emails I've had with EIP in the past. Man oh man am I glad I'm not dealing with that company any more. I can NOT for the life of me understand how in the world they are still in business.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Flite)*

i can't believe after reading this people are still going to buy stuff there








the only way i would is if i went there in person to pick the stuff up


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Nothing's changed I see. So do Bobby and Kyle not work there anymore? 
Im pretty sure they haveboth left now.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

the two i dealt with, was Bobby and Brenden. Brenden was a good guy and helped with a lot of things like exchanging parts. 
Bobby im happy he left he was the worst sales person at EIP. He didn't help me with anything and told me parts had shipped out and been ordered and in truth he did noting for the 4 - 6 months i had my order in. Its his fault that i received everything in October after putting the order in a year ago.


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

All I have to say about EIP is that I will never deal with them again. I would rather mod my lawn mower than give EIP my money.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tspeed!* »_I'm buying stg II this week. so i Will LET EVERYONE KNOW HOW IT GOES. so far i've been talking with eip for the past week and everything is in order so far. looks like it's going to all go smoothly

_Modified by 1.8Tspeed! at 10:24 PM 3-19-2007_


i said the same thing, they even told me not to beleive what people were saying and that they take care of there customers.
there the bets guys in the world till you give them your money ......


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (shortshiften)*

Still Waiting to hear back from someone. So far just empty promises.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (liltrip1.8T)*

bump


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

ok , so i put my down payment on my stg II turbo kit from eip.. i have to wait probably another two weeks because they have everything but the raw material to make my inter-cooler piping. so i have to wait till they get that.. and i'm not going to pay the rest untill they say i can come pick up my kit


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re:*

Im calling tomorrow to talk to Rich, so ill let you guys know what happens


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i beleive hes out of town


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_i beleive hes out of town 

Naw, he's back as of yesterday...I talked to him briefly yesterday. 
(my car is there right now)


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

I thought he said he was going to get back to us a few days ago? No word yet.....not holding my breath. Hopefully something will come of this as it seems they are still in need of improving their business practices......


----------



## GTI6SPD (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

well this has now just put a whole bitter taste in my mouth. I am glad you are discussing this because tax refund is back and I was about to by something and this was my number 1. Now I have to find something else, or just hope that something gets changed at EIP.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTI6SPD)*

As you can see, you are not the only one with that taste! I doubt any of us will hear back from him. He will tell us to call or email him, then we will call and email and either get a generic email back, that does not help at all, or, be told that he is not in and the sales stafff will tell you they need to look into it and get back to you...only they dont call. Kyle was helpful back when , but I guess he got tired of dealing with upper mngt faults and hit the road.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

you speak the truth. I was really hoping they were going to turn around i have called Rich twice today and yesterday and cant get a hold of him Tom keeps telling me that Rich isnt in or call back in a hour and hell be in and when i do he isnt in or not coming in today. They told me that they would call me back but like always it wont happen.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (turbogti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti03* »_ you speak the truth. I was really hoping they were going to turn around i have called Rich twice today and yesterday and cant get a hold of him Tom keeps telling me that Rich isnt in or call back in a hour and hell be in and when i do he isnt in or not coming in today. They told me that they would call me back but like always it wont happen.

Hello, sorry for the delay in dealing with your issue. As I had advised you I wanted to handle this for you personally, but I had the trip out of town and have been playing catch-up since returning








You can expect to have your issue resolved today. Be sure to email me your contact info (a phone number) so I can get in touch with you directly this afternoon. I don't get on here very often so be sure to use email or call, we will speak today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

what about my issue??


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

IM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*

I just heard the good word, thanks for the refund Rich. After the long pissing Match im surprised you guys got anything done.







We also figured out the injectors, tech said they were the right ones and the hole should be a little bigger then the injector. Im sorry i didnt get to talk to you today was a little busy, i usually handle everything for this car. I know all the problems we ran into with it and the ways we fixed them. Mark unfortunately doesn't deal much with his own car. Maybe some day i can talk to you about some of the problems we ran into and see ow you fixed them.All in all im happy the company is in for a turn around keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He did what he said he would do, if you have a problem contact him guys and hope you get what you need fixed.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbogti03)*









Sounds like he's living up to his promises!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

I just sent the following to Rich, hopefully he will take care of us. Rich you have my number and contact info. Check your email. I have given you my number and email address and forwarded all previous conversations that I had with Bobby. The ball is in your court! Lets lay this thread to rest. It is up to you!

This is the message I just sent to Rich , minus, contact info








"Rich, could you please contact me so we can resolve my situation with EIP. This is in regards to a refund for a faulty product. ~John Wetzel "


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Rich you have IM , and Email ......Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

just cuz he helps one person out doesnt mean hes living up to whatr he said. it just means he helped one guy and that there are tons of other people out there that deserve the help too since they spent there money with his company


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

_Modified by bluegrape at 10:45 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_just cuz he helps one person out doesnt mean hes living up to whatr he said. it just means he helped one guy and that there are tons of other people out there that deserve the help too since they spent there money with his company

Whooooaaaa...didn't forget about you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I sent you an email first thing this morning actually...I am sure your concern is easily addressed and I will be sure to follow up on it personally until you also feel the same








Have a great weekend. 
-Rich


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

I will be speaking with Rich on Monday..He has assured me of this. I WILL keep everyone posted on the results of this! Expect to see a post Monday evening. We can only hope its a postive one!








~John Wetzel......VW Enthusiast!


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

i hope everything works out with your problem. Rich gave us the appropriate refund on our order after checking through the records, he has changed my mind about the company turning around. If he keeps this up i think the company can save its name and return to its old status.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

i have only received and auto response from them, nothing els.
i am skeptic about this but i will give eip another chance. but i really dont see this going any where, i hope someone proves me wrong......


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

i'm happy i got my turbo kit before they raised their prices on the kit by 200







thats the 24v atleast 
j/w why the raise in prices?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

_Modified by bluegrape at 10:45 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## GTIGreg (Apr 5, 2007)

*sigh*

Ordered cold air intake over 2 weeks ago. Still not recieved it. Judging from what i am reading, I will be waiting much longer it seems.







I did email them asking them whats the deal and I got a very very very vague response back.


_Modified by GTIGreg at 9:24 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

still no phone calls or or emails from rich.

if hes turning this company around, hes turning really slow


----------



## dubRyda (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: sigh (GTIGreg)*

Every time that my buddies have ordered something from them, they claim that they are "waiting" for supplies from there supplier. Not just once or twice, but it has been several time that this has occurred. Now i work for a major distributing comp in VA... When there is an order being held up, it usual is because of lack of trust. Either eip has horrible credit with there distributors or no money to order in the first place. Sounds like in short shiftens case, it is from a lack of money and they have already spent the money that customers have given them...


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: sigh (dubRyda)*

i am giving him till next friday then its off to the better business beuro and if that goes no where than its off to court. its time some one steps up to the plate.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: sigh (shortshiften)*

i'd donate for your lawyer fees







i was to poor at the time to go after them


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: sigh (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_i am giving him till next friday then its off to the better business beuro and if that goes no where than its off to court. its time some one steps up to the plate. 

BBB wont do ****, dont waste your time
go straight to small claims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: sigh (brilliantyellowg60)*

back about two years ago I descided to order some parts from them to help with the turboing of my car. I bought their turbo chip. They said it would work fine with stock hardware and work to X amount of boost. Awesome. Get it, they sent me a chip for a vr6. I call them and they say uh, lets call you back *click*. I'm sitting there thinking, do they even have my phone number? So I give them a few minutes and call them back. So, thats another week without a car. Finally get around to getting the chip, put it in.. no go. Hm. Apparently I need other parts. Wow. Oversized MAF? Purchased. Injectors? Purchased. In-line fuel pump? Purchased. Rising rate FPR? EH. no. I why would I need a Rising rate FPR with a chip? Whatever, i'm just going to run low boost anyways. 5psi. Get it started after some hassle. And it wont idle, at all. Keep trying and finally get it to sort of idle. (it ran ****in great on the stock chip stock stuff at 5psi making 160hp dyno'd). Ok, so I check the codes with vag com and as its sitting there sort of idling it lumps and dies. VAG says P0605 ROM Error. Hm. Ok, so i call them up and that say thats normal. What the hell? ROM Error normal? Whatever, I just want to drive my car. So, I start it again and get going.. runs... like ****. But i figured i'd keep it going and it would adapt. So after a while I noticed this problem really annoying problem. It would idle for about 10 seconds and start loping really really hard and die. Awesome. So I just kinda deal with it and blip the throttle when i'm idling to keep it going. After a full tank of gas I noticed i'm only getting about 16mpg. So I change 02 sensors eventhough the old one wasn't old and clean the maf. Next tank.. 17mpg. And I didn't get on it often or anything because it still made me nervous about blowing the motor up. So, being a college student I travel home a distance. I get home and drive my moms ford truck for a while because its more driveable than my jetta with the EIP chip. On my way home accelerating on the interstate (there's a pretty big hill) and I hit 5psi of boost for like... 10 seconds maybe. I don't notice it because I have the radio up but when the song changes I hear this sound that sounds a hell of a lot like a diesel coming from my motor. Great. Drive the rest of the 40 miles (2.0's are bullet proof) and pull the motor to find my #3 piston has cracked a signifigant portion of the ringlands on just 5psi of boost. So I do my best and hone it out and slap some new parts in there. And put it together. 
Now here I am, two years later. Still ****ty EIP chip in my car. Still have this wonderful ticking from having an oblong cylinder. Double stacked gaskets to make sure it doesn't blow apart and the only way it will idle is with no 02 sensors plugged up at all. I get WONDERFUL gas milage.. yeah. Luckily I have a 64 beetle to drive too soo yeah, its not so bad. I'm doing some work to my car now: c2 chip, 3" turbo back, .42 A/R turbo (had a .61), other stuff... I'll let you know what others know when I get my c2 chip. 
C2 > ALL > Dog **** > Red Sled > EIP


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

_Modified by bluegrape at 10:46 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

still nothing i call bull**** on this whole mascarade


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

eip and customer service will NEVER go hand in hand


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

that sux to hear i didnt think he was going to screw everyone. I guess i was one of the lucky people. Im sry that you still have to put up with this and are getting the same old crappy service.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I can add some bad experiances to this list as well. 
My buddy runs a local shop who is now a unitronics dealer. They custom fabricate turbo setups for VW all the time, and there are probably 5 vr6-t's and 10 BT 1.8t's running around all built by them. You may have seen them in eurotuner a few months back "Thirty 20 Motoring" 
Anyways, some time ago, a customer and good friend of the shop brought in his 24v VR6 to be turbocharged. At the time, 3020 was a loyal EIP dealer and had been doing business with EIP for some time. Odviously for VR6 turbo EIP was the first to call. 
We called and talked to bobby IIRC and let them know we had a garret gt30r for the car, and that RC had modified the OEM injectors at significant expense. They said they had software would run perfect for the setup so Cameron went ahead and ordered it up, sent the ecu in. 
Shipping time actually wasn't bad, but when he opened the box and pulled out an FMU I knew we were in trouble. 
With the hardware work done we put the FMU and ecu in the car, set the base fuel pressure as directed and went to start it up... Nothing but horrendous amounts of fuel and fouled plugs. We got the car to go down the road by using extensive lemmiwinks tweaks to dial out the fuel, messing with the FPR, adding an adjustable baseline regulator... 
The car ALWAYS had too much startup enrichment, you actually had to pinch off the fuel feed line to get it to start or it would foul plugs. Once the wb02 warmed up it would idle ok. 
Power was OK but drivability was absolutely horrible with huge hesitations as the turbo spooled. 
Calling EIP about the issues and the "techs" there didn't even know what we meant by cold start enrichment. After going through all the techs, talking to everyone, Cameron asked to talk to Rich directly... He was told, and I qoute "Rich does not talk to customers." His techs had us BUY A NEW SET OF OEM stock injectors for $$$$$... They had us buying new sensors, MAF's, etc etc... HUGE waste of money. 
Finally, the customer / friend actually made a post on vortex- and luckly Jeff Atwood was kind enough to write some custom software for the setup sight unseen and totally turned the car around. We put all the hardware back to how it was in the first place before all of EIP's "advice" and it runs perfectly to this date some 10k miles later. 
Another one of Cameron's customers made the mistake of buying an EIP built 3.0L 12v N/A longblock. Another local shop put the motor in the car and filled it up with coolant only to have it come running out of the headgasket and down the sides of the block. The other shop was told to torque down the head and fire it up regardless to let "things seat". Needless to say- that didn't work. EIP blamed the problem on the installation? How you cause that while installing an assembled I will never understand! Long story (this one) short- the customer is chasing after EIP to this day for his $$$ meanwhile Thirty 20 rebuilt and sorted out the motor and it lives on today in another car.








Last and definantly least significant- I myself needed a billet motormount for my mk2 1.8t BT. I saw EIP had them at a good price- "on sale" and I figured what the hell, how can they mess up an order this small.








Guess I was wrong! I placed the order and paid their $17 for shipping (ground) on a 1lb part.














So much for that good price! 2 weeks later I was like where the hell is my shipping confirmation. I called EIP and talked to one of their guys, and he informed me they were backordered and wouldn't be available for nearly 2 months- on top of the 2 weeks I had already waited. What the hell kind of company doesn't let someone know their parts are backordered? 
Anyways, I said this is unacceptable and I needed my money back to order the part from someone who had it in stock. "Sure! your paypal will be refunded" --- eh? or not? 3 phone calls later I still had not gotten a refund. I emailed them twice and heard the same thing. Finally, I started a paypal dispute. On the last possible day of the dispute, EIP called me and asked why I had filed a dispute







Paypal forcefully refunded my money the next day. 
Heres where it gets even better. I forgotten all about this and made a poly front motor mount setup, and 3 months later a package from EIP shows up at my door. "WTF?" pop it open and sure enough there is the billet motor mount. 
At first appearance its a decent piece although it does come with an extremely low grade chinese made stud with minimal thread engagement. 
I put the thing in the car and now my downpipe is hitting the brake booster.







I threw a brand new OEM mount in just to confirm and sure enough now it has the same old half inch or so of clearance its always had. 
So in short, even ONCE you get the parts, expect them to be half baked at best. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif EIP
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jeff atwood / c2 for their software


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I can add some bad experiances to this list as well. 
My buddy runs a local shop who is now a unitronics dealer. They custom fabricate turbo setups for VW all the time, and there are probably 5 vr6-t's and 10 BT 1.8t's running around all built by them. You may have seen them in eurotuner a few months back "Thirty 20 Motoring" 
Anyways, some time ago, a customer and good friend of the shop brought in his 24v VR6 to be turbocharged. At the time, 3020 was a loyal EIP dealer and had been doing business with EIP for some time. Odviously for VR6 turbo EIP was the first to call. 
We called and talked to bobby IIRC and let them know we had a garret gt30r for the car, and that RC had modified the OEM injectors at significant expense. They said they had software would run perfect for the setup so Cameron went ahead and ordered it up, sent the ecu in. 
Shipping time actually wasn't bad, but when he opened the box and pulled out an FMU I knew we were in trouble. 
With the hardware work done we put the FMU and ecu in the car, set the base fuel pressure as directed and went to start it up... Nothing but horrendous amounts of fuel and fouled plugs. We got the car to go down the road by using extensive lemmiwinks tweaks to dial out the fuel, messing with the FPR, adding an adjustable baseline regulator... 
The car ALWAYS had too much startup enrichment, you actually had to pinch off the fuel feed line to get it to start or it would foul plugs. Once the wb02 warmed up it would idle ok. 
Power was OK but drivability was absolutely horrible with huge hesitations as the turbo spooled. 
Calling EIP about the issues and the "techs" there didn't even know what we meant by cold start enrichment. After going through all the techs, talking to everyone, Cameron asked to talk to Rich directly... He was told, and I qoute "Rich does not talk to customers." His techs had us BUY A NEW SET OF OEM stock injectors for $$$$$... They had us buying new sensors, MAF's, etc etc... HUGE waste of money. 
Finally, the customer / friend actually made a post on vortex- and luckly Jeff Atwood was kind enough to write some custom software for the setup sight unseen and totally turned the car around. We put all the hardware back to how it was in the first place before all of EIP's "advice" and it runs perfectly to this date some 10k miles later. 
Another one of Cameron's customers made the mistake of buying an EIP built 3.0L 12v N/A longblock. Another local shop put the motor in the car and filled it up with coolant only to have it come running out of the headgasket and down the sides of the block. The other shop was told to torque down the head and fire it up regardless to let "things seat". Needless to say- that didn't work. EIP blamed the problem on the installation? How you cause that while installing an assembled I will never understand! Long story (this one) short- the customer is chasing after EIP to this day for his $$$ meanwhile Thirty 20 rebuilt and sorted out the motor and it lives on today in another car.








Last and definantly least significant- I myself needed a billet motormount for my mk2 1.8t BT. I saw EIP had them at a good price- "on sale" and I figured what the hell, how can they mess up an order this small.








Guess I was wrong! I placed the order and paid their $17 for shipping (ground) on a 1lb part.














So much for that good price! 2 weeks later I was like where the hell is my shipping confirmation. I called EIP and talked to one of their guys, and he informed me they were backordered and wouldn't be available for nearly 2 months- on top of the 2 weeks I had already waited. What the hell kind of company doesn't let someone know their parts are backordered? 
Anyways, I said this is unacceptable and I needed my money back to order the part from someone who had it in stock. "Sure! your paypal will be refunded" --- eh? or not? 3 phone calls later I still had not gotten a refund. I emailed them twice and heard the same thing. Finally, I started a paypal dispute. On the last possible day of the dispute, EIP called me and asked why I had filed a dispute







Paypal forcefully refunded my money the next day. 
Heres where it gets even better. I forgotten all about this and made a poly front motor mount setup, and 3 months later a package from EIP shows up at my door. "WTF?" pop it open and sure enough there is the billet motor mount. 
At first appearance its a decent piece although it does come with an extremely low grade chinese made stud with minimal thread engagement. 
I put the thing in the car and now my downpipe is hitting the brake booster.







I threw a brand new OEM mount in just to confirm and sure enough now it has the same old half inch or so of clearance its always had. 
So in short, even ONCE you get the parts, expect them to be half baked at best. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif EIP
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jeff atwood / c2 for their software









this really sucks to hear... i just finalized my order with eip turbo stg II for the 24v and everything is going to be installed friday. everything they told me was right one the money they said it was back ordered and i got it the week i really needed it. even though it took 3 weeks but thats given to a kit that isnt purchased everyday... will keep people informed


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

youll get screwed .... just like every one els


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (shortshiften)*








EIP !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif This was after 2 weeks throwin away money. Theres a huge story behind this but I dont have the energy. Let's just say it took 2 years and $3k to get to even having the clutch in, let alone the less than 300km's it lasted. 


_Modified by darrenewest at 5:30 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

For a wear and tear item that depends on proper break-in to yield extended performance, it is doubtfull that EIP is responsible for that clutch. Installer / driver error is 99% of the time to blame.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (azsightsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azsightsound* »_For a wear and tear item that depends on proper break-in to yield extended performance, it is doubtfull that EIP is responsible for that clutch. Installer / driver error is 99% of the time to blame. 
 
That's really funny because eip admitted they had a problem with their supplier and the product ?? Guess it's still installer error then ... I can see in your sig your deff. biased. If I can get one person from buying a eip product than my picture and my sharing of my experiance was worth it. If you knew how many times my clutch kit was shipped back and forth from Canada and how eip used my original OEM equip to develop their kit you'd have a better understanding. PS my new OEM R32 kit is doing just fine .... same installer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

Send me a PM and we can talk more. I too have had the occasional issue with EIP, and FYI, I am by no means "biased."


----------



## Crash-N-Burn (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

Just got off the phone with Joe at EIP and, despite my less than diplomatic attitude, he offered an excellent solution to my problems.


_Modified by Crash-N-Burn at 10:40 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Crash-N-Burn)*

Same here , Rich was very pleasant to deal with. I recomend to everyone to try to resolve your issues with EIP directly. Rich was very proffesional and resolved all my issues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to EIP!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_ 
That's really funny because eip admitted they had a problem with their supplier and the product ?? Guess it's still installer error then ... I can see in your sig your deff. biased. If I can get one person from buying a eip product than my picture and my sharing of my experiance was worth it. If you knew how many times my clutch kit was shipped back and forth from Canada and how eip used my original OEM equip to develop their kit you'd have a better understanding. PS my new OEM R32 kit is doing just fine .... same installer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I will deffinitely vouch for Darren on that one. No effing way was that anything but part failure..... Hell I know of a couple other local guys here who had issues with EIP clutches. Sad to say








Rich is, and Kyle was a real stand up guy. I dealt with them at length a few times. Its a shame that they seem to have so much trouble sometimes.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For the record, I NEVER used an EIP clutch. 
My OEM one was worn out, couldn't handle EIP Stage II turbo, so I got a Streetwerke CM Stage IV and have been VERY happy ever since.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

I was referring to WhiteR32s clutch, and a couple Mk3 guys I have wrenched on too.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I was referring to WhiteR32s clutch, and a couple Mk3 guys I have wrenched on too.









Just checkin' 
And wasn't the clutch failure on WhiteR32's car because it was installed improperly / backwards?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

Hard to say, All I know is it started slipping on the Flag run.


----------



## turbogti03 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

im happy he helped you guys out also, i was afraid i was going to be the only one.


----------



## hangman44 (Oct 24, 2006)

hahaha I was about to buy a EIP turbo kit for my 2.8 24v but now after reading the whole thread I wont be going with EIP unless they want to give me the system for free and rebuild my engine if it blows up


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (turbogti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti03* »_im happy he helped you guys out also, i was afraid i was going to be the only one. 

I was serious about trying to help everyone...as I had only recently been made aware of most of the mentioned situations. Our new sales staff brings any and all matters to my attention promptly and we have since not had any issues in the past month, as we have worked to resolve every situation quickly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

rich whats the deal with me....?
you still owe me 650 and the bank shows only 2 deposits from yu not a third.....???
glad to see yur trying but im still here. after 15k that i spent with you i think i deserve a little help


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_rich whats the deal with me....?
you still owe me 650 and the bank shows only 2 deposits from yu not a third.....???
glad to see yur trying but im still here. after 15k that i spent with you i think i deserve a little help

I will again try to remain polite...but if you have any issue or concern then you have our phone numbers and emails, USE THEM!! 
Your posts regarding us "owing you money" are neither accurate nor appropriate for this forum. BTW: The *CORE CREDITS THAT WE PROCESSED FOR YOU MONTHS AGO* have been reviewed again (not that any of this is appropriate to talk about on this forum but you leave little choice) at my expense by our accounting department and they had to spend lots of time and money discussing this with out credit card company and sending info to them, reconciling our reports, etc. This info was sent to your father so speak to him and if he has any further questions be sure to ask him to get in contact with us directly as we will not be discussing this again on these forums...it is beyond inappropriate and if you want us to "help you" then be sure to speak to us directly...and conduct all business with us directly...as nothing good is going to come from posting as you have in the past. 
We are all about helping you and continuing to offer you support and assistance with your project, be sure to get in touch with us directly on Monday.
-Rich


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

ill call eip tomorrow and get a hold of you rich ......


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Hey Rich, Tom is doing a good job over @ EIP, not only does he know his VW's but he's quite good with Bikes too.! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To EIP


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

rich i called and asked for you today ... you wernt in, i left all my info with tom i beleive. never herd back..............


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_rich i called and asked for you today ... you wernt in, i left all my info with tom i beleive. never herd back..............


You should check your voicemail...








-Rich


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

i'm going to give MAJOR props TO TOM, RICH!!!... SERIOUSLY hes the only one who has called me back and has done what they told em they would do when they said they would...







make sure tom is making good money there, he deserves it and is brining the customer service back to EIP


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i agree. tom is saving eip one angry customer at a time. major props.
thanks tom...... now i just wonder how different things would be if i bought any more of there products ???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

tom can paypay me about $3500 in expenses then to calm me down.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

I'm not to impressed by eip either right now since i ordered an intake for my mkv 3 weeks ago and i have e-mailed for a statues report to see when i am going to receive my intake and i have yet to get a response from anyone and i have called and been told they the costumer service line that i have to send an e-mail because they are busy and it takes to long to find out anything for me as of right now I'm waiting 


_Modified by tattooedMKV at 9:22 AM 5-27-2007_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (turbogti03)*

i ordered my eip stage 2 about a week ago from my vw performance shop usp motorsport aka unforgettable sound & performance i will keep you all posted how everything goes


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

i keep like coming back to wanting an eip turbo kit when i have the $$ saved up, but everytime i read this thread, it makes me get like shivers, and makes me think that i should just go with vf and save myself before hand...it seems like its a shot in the dark...


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

yea i called about my intake that i ordered 3 weeks ago and they told me they are goin to start making them in a week and it would be shipped out about 2 weeks so i just canceled my order and the only way you can do that is thru e-mail too to hell with all that mess i'll get my stuff from somewhere else


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

now i get a reply from [email protected] telling me that i can not cancel my order because they are made to order


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

go figure....


----------



## essellevr6 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

and now 48 hours later haven't heard back from them again


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

Do you people not call or something? Every time I call, I get somebody on the phone that has an answer for me.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

everytime i have called they tell me it takes to long for them to get an answer for me so i have to e-mauil and then i don't get a reply


----------



## Purplehaze7 (Nov 17, 2006)

i ordered a CAI in feb of this year just got it in may, their service dept sucks around the board. BUT the cai gave the dub a set of BIG BALLZ


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to the forum, but have had my share of frustration with EIP over the last year or so. I'll elaborate at a later date, but I'm hoping they can redeem themselves a little in the near future.
I have a Stage II turbo kit, with the big injector/fuel upgrade, which I'm about to install. I was wondering if anyone has experience with their tuning & software for this kit with the fuel upgrade? 
I'm hoping EIP have sorted some of the tuning issues mentioned earlier in this thread, and some good experiences from anyone will give me some peace of mind before I send my ECU.
I see "1.8Tspeed" appears to have the same upgrade. Is it installed and running okay?
Thanks guys.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (turbo4motion)*

I'm still here and giving props to eip for bringing the company back... my car is going to be done this week. and i have no doubt my car will run flawlessly.. i'll let EVERYONE KNOW


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

I read all this crap after i order my parts and experience how sh*ty thier parts deptment is... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3311353


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3311353

what's that thread about, "I'm not authorized to view it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif"


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tspeed!* »_I'm still here and giving props to eip for bringing the company back... my car is going to be done this week. and i have no doubt my car will run flawlessly.. i'll let EVERYONE KNOW


~2 weeks later.
got your car back?

-Jeff


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

My personal experience was a nightmare.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_
what's that thread about, "I'm not authorized to view it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif" 

It was a thread in the .:R32 Forum that has now been blocked.
It was someone disclosing some information about all the things EIP has done like catching fire to cars then cleaning it up and blaming the damages on the car owners. LAME


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

^^^^ I was able to read the original post in another forum and
WOW... EIP.


_Modified by skeil_03gli at 3:02 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3311353

This link is back up and ready for comments.


----------



## sonicGLI (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

wow.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_
This link is back up and ready for comments.

Spread the word...EIP is a scam


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

yea on one of my EIP screw ups......the front motor mount one night just snapped free on me smashing into my hood......upon inspection i noticed the front motor mount bolt was gone......so i pulled the motor mount expecting to find half a bolt stuck in there and there wasnt a sign of the bolt....the threads were perfect inside the mount as well so i know it didnt ripp the threads......basically EIP upon my car leaving the shop never torque'd down the motor mount and let me rid around like that till it unscrewed itself ruining my corrado hood.......they tried claiming it wasnt there fault....not 2 mention i paid for a EIP performance front VR6 mount....was just a painted oem peice....that's jsut one of the many stories i have alone


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_yea on one of my EIP screw ups......the front motor mount one night just snapped free on me smashing into my hood......upon inspection i noticed the front motor mount bolt was gone......so i pulled the motor mount expecting to find half a bolt stuck in there and there wasnt a sign of the bolt....the threads were perfect inside the mount as well so i know it didnt ripp the threads......basically EIP upon my car leaving the shop never torque'd down the motor mount and let me rid around like that till it unscrewed itself ruining my corrado hood.......they tried claiming it wasnt there fault....not 2 mention i paid for a EIP performance front VR6 mount....was just a painted oem peice....that's jsut one of the many stories i have alone 

Please post this information in the thread in my siignature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

i've been banned 2many times for speaking out i try and keep it to a mild scream








in the early days i was getting banned weekly for speaking out....but hell that's what hotmails for
keep the good guys around and put the bad guys out that's been my word i preach....in all of my EIP trouble i met alot of good guys who were out there to help me.....race-shop.....hodi's performance....just to name a few..... the point is i was just a kid when they stole my money and there was good guys out there to help me and i will forever appreciate that it was a life lesson i was taught.....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_
keep the good guys around and put the bad guys out that's been my word i preach....in all of my EIP trouble i met alot of good guys who were out there to help me.....race-shop.....hodi's performance....just to name a few..... the point is i was just a kid when they stole my money and there was good guys out there to help me and i will forever appreciate that it was a life lesson i was taught.....


Words to live by right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

well guys another thread locked......i would like to speak with some forum sponsor about maybe buying a certain some others company's sponsorship so perhaps we wouldnt have to deal with them.....if this certain forum cared about its members i think this should be taken into consideration








P.S. speak jail talk on these forums.... it keeps your handle alive longer


----------



## projectgofast (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (ratgeberin)*

yes there service is absolutely horrible...i spent 800 dollars on a clutch kit flywheel and brakes and never got it then i got a phone call 3 weeks later asking if i ordered it and i said i didn't want it anymore just the brakes and they said ok and granted this was john i guess he's pretty good but two weeks went by and i still had the money so i just figured they didn't know what they were doing and didn't care then i didn't watch my account close enough and ended up going negative when eip decided to take out the money...then i got the rotors after loosing $200 in overdraft fees and i looked at the rotors and they were used...and they sent me the wrong pads and they are too shady to replace them without charging me a restocking fee on their mess up...bastards


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have experiences with EIP Tuning... (projectgofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectgofast* »_yes there service is absolutely horrible...i spent 800 dollars on a clutch kit flywheel and brakes and never got it then i got a phone call 3 weeks later asking if i ordered it and i said i didn't want it anymore just the brakes and they said ok and granted this was john i guess he's pretty good but two weeks went by and i still had the money so i just figured they didn't know what they were doing and didn't care then i didn't watch my account close enough and ended up going negative when eip decided to take out the money...then i got the rotors after loosing $200 in overdraft fees and i looked at the rotors and they were used...and they sent me the wrong pads and they are too shady to replace them without charging me a restocking fee on their mess up...bastards









Please post this in the thread in my signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

